# Deutscher WoW Film! Ja!



## TerrorFreak (8. Juli 2008)

*Neue Bilder!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




--------------------------------------------------------------------






*UPDATE 2:*
So, liebe Buffed-Community, das Forum zum Projekt ist online gegangen!

Zum Sünden der Rache-Forum!

Das Forum soll euch und uns ermöglichen, die Kommunikation zwischen Community und Team zu vereinfachen. Neuigkeiten zum Projekt, sowie Vorstellung von neuem Material müssen nicht mehr auf zig Seiten vorgestellt werden, sondern können nun für jeden ersichtlich im Forum nachgelesen werden.
Registrieren kann sich jeder wer will - Wir freuen uns über jedes neues Mitglied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*UPDATE 1:*
Aufgrund der positiven Resonanzen sowie Unterstützung aus dem Forum wird das Projekt fortgesetzt!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Arbeitstitel)


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Hey Leute!

Erstmal zu meiner Person: Mein Name ist Nico und ich bin 15 Jahre alt. Mein Hobby ist das Amateurfilmen. Das muss genügen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tja, und da ich sehr gerne mit After Effects und allgemein Videobearbeitung mache, kam mir die Idee zu einem World of Warcraft Filmchen.

Dafür habe ich über 3 Tage eine 1-Minütige Sequenz als Anfang für einen Spielfilm gestaltet, die, mangels Synchronsprecher, mit Untertiteln arbeitet.
Klare Story-Stränge können natürlich durch die 1 Minute nicht verfolgt werden, aber ich denke es dürfte trotzdem recht spannend für den Zuschauer sein.

Hier ein paar Bilder, um euch die Optik zu zeigen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zur Info: Der gesamte Clip ist durch den Map sowie den Model Viewer entstanden. WoW wurde nicht ein einziges Mal gestartet.
*
Und hier der *33MB* Große Download (Größe setzt sich aus dem *HD* Format zusammen *[720p, DivX, MP3 - Zip File]*)
_(Edit// Nicht wundern, da ist etwas bei der Komprimierung des Films schief gelaufen, der Ton wird einmal etwas kruschelig..)_



*Rapidshare.de Download*
Danke an XNuclearWinterX, der das File zusätzlich auf Rapidshare.com geupped hat!
*Rapidshare.com Download*
Danke an XziTe und NightZ, die das File nochmal alternativ auf ihren Servern gehostet haben!
*Alternativer Download 1 *
*Alternativer Download 2 *
Achtung!
*Vimeo (High Quality Stream!)* Freundlicherweise geuploadet von Blackywulf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*YouTube* (Nur im Notfall, da Quali miserabel)



Was ich mich nun brennend Frage:
Wäret ihr interessiert an einer Weiterführung dieses Filmes? Gefällt euch die Optik? Ist da Potential drin? Würde sich weitere Arbeit lohnen?

Hoffe auf ehrliche Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz.​


----------



## fereman (8. Juli 2008)

ich lads grade:-))mal sehn wies wird


----------



## TerrorFreak (8. Juli 2008)

Da bricht bestimmt gleich mein Server ein. Ich lade mal eben nebenbei das File bei Rapidshare hoch.


----------



## TerrorFreak (8. Juli 2008)

Link wurde editiert!

Der Server hält's nicht aus, nicht mal die Bilder werden mehr angezeigt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also das File kann nun von hier

http://rapidshare.de/files/39950857/Deutsc...Minute.zip.html

geladen werden!


----------



## Legends (8. Juli 2008)

Habs mir eben angeschaut, da steckt potential dahinter ! 
Qualtiät ist einwandfrei !
Würde auf jeden fall gerne eine weiterführung haben.
Sehr geil gemacht ! Weiter so !


----------



## Screen (8. Juli 2008)

habs mir eben auch gesaugt und angeschut...maan hau rein das sieht richtig klasse aus....wenn du jemanden brauchst der synchro macht...ich würde gern was machen
ich kann ja noch nen kumpel fragen wenn du willst....

schreib einfach mal ne pm wenn du jemanden brauchst

aber mach auf jeden fall weiter.....


----------



## alx48 (8. Juli 2008)

Wow, super gemacht muss ich sagen. Sound- und Bildqualität hervorragend (besonders die Musik macht besonders Spannung mit 5.1^^)
Würde mich über eine weiterführung freuen =)


----------



## Gosi (8. Juli 2008)

Hey, 
hab mir die Bilder angeschaut und dachte, sieht ja recht nice aus.
Dann hab ich schnell das video geöffnet. Erster Gedanke: GREAT
Dann, als die zwei im Haus sitzten, und man seine Gedanken sieht, bekamm ich Gänsehaut.
Du hast das Können, mach weiter so, einfach toll!!!
Grüße Gosi


----------



## fereman (8. Juli 2008)

jo finds auch klasse.w`rd auch gern mehr sehn:-) echt top


----------



## Burlay (8. Juli 2008)

Geile sache

sehr schöngemacht 

von mir aus können aus 1minute 90 werden 

ich würd mich auf eine fortzetzung freuen

wen dan noch alles mir richtigen stimmen syncron läuft wierd es sicherlich end geil

dickes lob schon mal für die 1 minute 

und die grafik is auch geil past halt zu wow^^

die musik ist auch klassse

mach weiter so.....


nur die frage jetzt was für eine story????!!!!


mfg Burlay


----------



## Schinderhannes77 (8. Juli 2008)

super gemacht,

die Gedankeneinblendung,,,,, wahnsinn

weitermachen, da steckt potential hinter....................


----------



## elnerda (8. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FLYINGSTORM (8. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Richtig geil. Mach weiter so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (8. Juli 2008)

also ich denke hiermit solltest du genug ansporn haben weiter zu machen

Hau rein ......


wirklich endgeil, habs mir jetzt eben schon 4 mal angeschaut....

man sollte mindestens 120min draus machen...

im ideal fall wirbt dich blizz und du fängst bei denen als Fim/machima macher an


----------



## Uzuma aka uschi (8. Juli 2008)

Geil 

MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! 
MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR! MEHR!


----------



## Necrophylo (8. Juli 2008)

Super gemacht

mehr davon


----------



## Simael (8. Juli 2008)

Sehr genial ;-) 

mach nur weiter ich werds anschauen... *Spannung*


----------



## Error2000 (8. Juli 2008)

boah sieht echt hammergeil aus.
bitte mach mehr davon.
bin mal auf die story gespannt ^^
N1!!!

pls machn trailer vor dem film ^^


----------



## Laxera (9. Juli 2008)

also die bilder sehen ja schon mal geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würde sagen mach das mal weiter (ob ich mich als sprecher melden würde ist noch net sicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...)


das währe halt das einzige was ich machen könnte, da ich keien videos bearbeiten kann

mfg LAX


----------



## Pala_mit_Gummihammer (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen Sehr Nett anzuschauen das hat echt potenzial nur weiter so

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ashura1987 (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich muss sagen es wäre dumm von dir nicht weiterzumachen! 
Du hast Talent, kein zweifel!
Die Rückblende: Grandios! Alles dabei: Gänsehaut, Flair und natürlich: Neugierde weil ich mehr sehen will!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meines Erachtens kann da echt ein "Tales of the Past"-Epos entstehen!
Also hau bloß rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lg und Daumen hoch dafür! 
---> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Vote 4 Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Das ist super, such dir irgendwo Unterstützung die sich darauf Versteht und dann
könnt ihr euch ja an das Projekt ranwagen. Wäre bestimmt n Knüller.


----------



## Tehodrakis (9. Juli 2008)

das is wirklich sehr gut geworden.
exzellente arbeit falls du so einer bist wie ich und für alles ein händchen hast (ähhmmmmm ja das ist so)
dann hoffe ich das du nicht das gleiche makel wie undzwar faulheit aufweist und weitermachst.

das Lob ist noch nicht genug aber trozdem... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zur geschichte... ich habe nie wc gespielt und ich glaub so geht es vielen...
versuch doch bitte die geschichte von wow zu erzählen ... und wenn nicht dann mach iwas großes wie ne schlacht oder so das mögen nämlich sehr viele leute.


----------



## Arben (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur geil, in der einen Minute kommt schon richtig Atmosphäre rüber.


----------



## Sivà@Nefarian (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach nur super, mach weiter so du hast es echt drauf.


----------



## Mompster (9. Juli 2008)

Ganz ganz großes Kompliment !

aber wo sind die restlichen 89 Minuten ? ;-)

Mach weiter so ! Weltklasse !


----------



## Kornos (9. Juli 2008)

Ist zwar recht schick, aber ich finde http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=78383 noch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry, musste mal gesagt werden.
D.h. nicht das deins schlecht ist, es ist wirklich nice^^


----------



## Zentru (9. Juli 2008)

echt n1 aber ma nen tip poste das auch im offizielen forum vielleicht sieht das ein blauer oder wenn nicht sehen wenigstens noch mehr leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blenderxxx (9. Juli 2008)

Echt klasse, weiter so.
Bin gespannt ob du es hin bekommst, das Video auch zu ende zu machen.

Würde mich freuen :-)


----------



## Kancit (9. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht für ein Adobe Programmierer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mach weiter so


----------



## Isador87 (9. Juli 2008)

Alter Verwalther

Mächtich gewaltich (Egon)

Junge... mach auf jedenfall weiter... ich biete mich auch als Sprecher an...

achja und ma so nebenbei... mit welchen Programmen arbeitest du? Kannste mir da mal Tipps geben... das ist der Hammer


----------



## Kancit (9. Juli 2008)

Isador87 schrieb:


> Alter Verwalther
> 
> Mächtich gewaltich (Egon)
> 
> ...



Hat er doch gesagt. Mit Adobe After Effects.


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

ist echt geil gemacht würde mich über eine "Fortsetzung" freuen, großes Lob an dich/euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


P.S. mit was für einem model Viewer hast du das gemacht, falls ich fragen darf? kannst mir auch per PM antworten


----------



## Gocu (9. Juli 2008)

Tehodrakis schrieb:


> und zur geschichte... ich habe nie wc gespielt und ich glaub so geht es vielen...
> versuch doch bitte die geschichte von wow zu erzählen ... und wenn nicht dann mach iwas großes wie ne schlacht oder so das mögen nämlich sehr viele leute.



naja die WoW und WC Geschichte gehört ja eigentlich auch zusammen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 481Nummer1 (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht, vorallem die Gedankeneinblendung hat mir gut gefallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nerø (9. Juli 2008)

nice... auf jeden fall weiter so ! damit kannste ganz groß werden!! würde mich auch als syncronspreche betätigen ^^ also fals bedarf einfach melden..mfg und weiter so


----------



## Tehodrakis (9. Juli 2008)

Noch ein tip bezüglich der kurzen rückblende:
Ich fand das net sooo aber meine freundin hat sich total erschreckt es wäre eventuell freundlicher gewesen für zarter besaitete menschen diese etwas länger zu gestalten... das verringert natürlich die spannung um mehr als 80% aber alleine dadurch wäre er ab 12 vllt. sogar ab 16 (nein eher nich ich übertreibe)


----------



## Dellon (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo also wenn du das nicht weiter ausbaust dann gnade dir.....   nee scherz aber das macht riesen laune auf mehr ich verbeuge mich vor deinem talent und hoffe du findest die zeit und muse daraus eine richtige story zu machen  

und ja POSTE DAS AUCH IM OFFIZIELEN FORUM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kompakt (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arben (9. Juli 2008)

Tehodrakis: das ist ein Independent Community Streifen, da brauch man nich auf ne Altersfreigabe oder so zu spekulieren...


----------



## Mukuhaka (9. Juli 2008)

sau geil mach mehr ich werd mir alles angucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedreini93 (9. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein echt geiles Video!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
respekt!


----------



## PTK (9. Juli 2008)

suuper wirklich suuuper 
wenn du keinen findest
<--------------------- free 4 synchro


----------



## Tehodrakis (9. Juli 2008)

Arben schrieb:


> Tehodrakis: das ist ein Independent Community Streifen, da brauch man nich auf ne Altersfreigabe oder so zu spekulieren...




das war auch nicht was ich meinte aber wenn er so etwas zu oft verwendet verliert es den effekt...
und ja nicht jeder erschreckt sich gerne..


----------



## NightZ (9. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht für 1 Minute
Auf die folgenden 89 Minuten bin ich gespannt.


----------



## shas-la (9. Juli 2008)

hab erst gedacht das is wieder so ein bullshit...

wurde eines besseren belehrt^^

MeHR DAVON!!!


----------



## BlizzLord (9. Juli 2008)

Die Dialoge sind etwas naja bescheuert aber sonst echt nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CRUSH111 (9. Juli 2008)

WoW ich muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt.Einerseits ist es wirklich schwer eine Szene wie diese zu programmieren und auf der anderen Seite was ich noch viel beeindruckender finde hast du wirklich nen händchen für Kamerapositionen/bewegungen  und cuts.Die Szene war wirklich nahezu perfekt da man über deinen  Stil(der ich übrigends sehr gut finde) ja schlecht streiten kann ist eben geschmackssache.War wirklcih spannend das ganze.


----------



## Feuilelnrgan (9. Juli 2008)

Ich wär froh, wenn ich das könnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist genial.
Jetzt mal ohne Witz, hast du dir mal überlegt das Hauptberuflich zu machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veldes (9. Juli 2008)

echt gutes video!
mach weiter so, und hoffentlich sehen wir bald mehr.


----------



## Xondor (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr sehr nice.
Wenn du wirklich weitermachen willst, dann rat ich dir mal vieeeel zeit in ein ordentliches "drehbuch" zu stecken^^
die bearbeitung ist top, da muss eine tolle story dazu


bb


----------



## Arben (9. Juli 2008)

Naja, die Szene schien schon durchdacht und beeindruckte nicht durch übertriebenes SpecialFXgeheische, sondern durch ihre düstere und recht trostlose Stimmung. Und das mit dem ab und an erschrecken ist in vielen Filmen so, ob sich jemand nun gerne oder nicht erschreckt.


----------



## Gothor (9. Juli 2008)

Schaut schwer geil aus, mehr bitte =)


----------



## Alaniel (9. Juli 2008)

starke sache echt =) muss man dir lassen das gefällt mir supa^^ mach auf jedenfall weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich will mehr sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XziTe (9. Juli 2008)

Alternativlink zu Rapidshare:
xzite.fashion-grafix.de/Deutscher_WoW_Film_1-Minute.zip


----------



## Lognir (9. Juli 2008)

Oh MY GOTT 

hammer geil ,wann kommt der ins Kino?


----------



## Akaryu (9. Juli 2008)

Mein untertänigster Respekt gehört dir^^
Ich bin auf einen tollen Film gespannt.
Aber sich ein richtige Drehbuch ausdenken wird sehr viel zeit in Anspruch nehmen.


PS: Wenn es einen Film geben soll, dann würde ich mir gerne ein paar Nachtelfen wünschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elito (9. Juli 2008)

Also eines muss ich sagen: Es gibt nur sehr wenige Leute die gute Videos machen können (beispiel siehe Nhym), und du gehörst definitiv dazu. Wenn du deinen Film weiterproduzierst bin ich einer der ersten der ihn sich angucken wird. 


KKTHXBYE


----------



## dosacole (9. Juli 2008)

also echt hammer der streifen

würde dir auch als synchro sprecher dienen nzw anders heöfen echt richtig geil 

weiter so


----------



## nosmoke (9. Juli 2008)

Schon nur diese eine szene kannst du auch sprachlich mit hintergrundmusik sehr geil gestalten   is vieleicht bisel doof wenn mans lesen musst    der film selber ist 1 A !!!   bis auf eine kleinigkeit ...   es laufen 2 pferde  u nd setzen daher 4x so viele hufe auf    dein pferd läuft ja nur auf 2 beinen ^^

aber echt ma fett gemacht


----------



## Rednoez (9. Juli 2008)

Wuawuawiwa Great Success this Moviefilm!


Wow...du hast echtes Talent...


----------



## YasoNRX (9. Juli 2008)

habs nicht runtergeladen weil ich 3 sachen gleichzeitig mache ^^ 2movies gucken und nebenbei musik hören morgen gegen mittag werd ich es mir mal runterladen und anschaun vote 4 Sticky^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xplaya (9. Juli 2008)

Jo sieht echt Nice aus.Wird bestimmt nen Renner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach weiter So. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Xplaya


----------



## -sonixx- (9. Juli 2008)

jou, nicht schlecht. mach auch mal was für die horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
weiter so


----------



## Erebod (9. Juli 2008)

der ober hammer wen du wen brauchs wär für syncro dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (9. Juli 2008)

stream wäre nett. stells doch bei youtube o.ä. rein.

edit: habs mir mal angeschaut. sieht sehr gut aus. häng dich rein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TonyMontana777 (9. Juli 2008)

wow echt klasse!! weiter so!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldraka1 (9. Juli 2008)

echt klasse! sieht echt gut aus...
ich will nicht wissen wie lange du für die minute gebraucht hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zro1988 (9. Juli 2008)

Oh Geil! .. Daraus dann ein richtigen langen Film? Ja bitte .. das ja mal sowas von geil!


----------



## Smoleface (9. Juli 2008)

Grandiöses Talent. Willst wohl aufmerksam von Hollywood lenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


weiter so


----------



## Katzensprung (9. Juli 2008)

OMG - 

Ich habe Gänsehaut bekommen, weils so krass war die Atmosphäre. Mach weiter so, du hast Talent! 


mfg,
Katze


----------



## Herbo (9. Juli 2008)

Habs mir grad angeschaut. Auch wenn es schon viele gesagt haben:

Du hast es mehr als drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drymon (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gefällt mir recht gut und ich hoffe Du wirst Dein Werk fortsetzen.

cheers.


----------



## SeelenGeist (9. Juli 2008)

Mehr als Genail. Du solltest auf jeden Fall weitermachen, du wirst damit groß rauskommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn du passende Sprecher findest, dann ist es perfekt!


----------



## Assari (9. Juli 2008)

mehr mehr mehr gief moe plx plx plx


spass

Sehr gut gelungen! Super gemacht! Würdemich über mehr freuen!


----------



## danksager (9. Juli 2008)

respect


----------



## zergerus (9. Juli 2008)

sieht gut aus, taugt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wôlke0310 (9. Juli 2008)

Klasse gemacht, weiter so... den Film werden sich bestimmt viele ansehen


----------



## Shadria (9. Juli 2008)

Bild- und Tonqualität sind sehr gut! Kameraeinstellungen und Kamaraführung finde ich auch sehr gut. Da steckt auf alle Fälle sehr viel Potenzial drin!

Ich hoffe du findest die Zeit, uns in absehbarer Zukunft mit deinem ersten "kompletten" Film zu erfreuen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Leider ist ja die Produktion eines solchen Films sehr, sehr zeitaufwendig.... als Vergleich: in "Tales of the Past III" der ca. 90. Min. Laufzeit hat, stecken über 1600 Std. Arbeit.... und von der Qualität her brauchst du sicher keinen Vergleich mit diesem Film (der wohl zu den besten WoW-Filmen zählt) scheuen!

Also... hau rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shortyr (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  <<-- Sagt alles.


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Ach du Scheiße, ich bin echt ein bisschen baff! o.O 

Danke!!

Ja, also falls jemand Lust hat Synchro zumachen kann er sich vielleicht gleich schon mit einer kleinen Hörprobe von sich bei mir per PM melden! (mit dem Text von dem Video) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann könnte man diese testweise gleich mal unter die 1 Minute legen und mal sehen, bzw. hören, wie es danach wirkt.
Natürlich muss allerdings eine gewisse Qualität gehalten werden, was heißt, dass das Mikro nicht allzu schlechte Aufnahmen machen und der Text gut gesprochen werden sollte.
Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand mal meldet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tja, und sonst ist diese durchweg gute Kritik ja ein guter Ansporn um weiter zu machen. Falls jemand Lust hat sich da noch zu beteiligen (Story-Mäßig, oder wie gesagt Synchro oder HP usw. usf.) solle er sich einfach per PM oder ICQ (196184322) bei mir melden - Ich freue mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst gilt noch ein Dank an XziTe und NightZ, die freundlicher Weise das File nochmal auf ihren Servern geuploadet haben. Link steht im 1. Post.

Ich denke ich werde jetzt noch Ideen sammeln und ein paar Tests durchführen. Vielleicht uppe ich nochmal ein paar Bilder.

Greetz.


----------



## Lákjín/Matze (9. Juli 2008)

Mach das so!
Habs mir eben angeschaut und man muss sagen echt n1. Erinnert mich an Tales of past 1-3 , das war genauso dieser Stil.
In diesem Sinne viel spaß weiterhin und hau rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Screen (9. Juli 2008)

jo ich bin gerade dabei eine audispur zu erstellen, ist gar net so leicht wie man manchmal denkt!!!!


----------



## Terlon (9. Juli 2008)

da bekommt man Gänsehaut!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielooo (9. Juli 2008)

hamma geil! wirklich!

aber es gibt immer ein aber (zumindest bei mir^^)..bin zwar kein rassist^^ aber ich finde schwarze charaktere passen überhaupt nicht zu Stormwind! Zu tanaris oder so eher^^


----------



## Darthi (9. Juli 2008)

Moin,
hab s mir gerade angeschaut und muss sagen Hammer Geil!!! Weiter so. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyrah (9. Juli 2008)

Huuuuiii, ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finds auch echt super...
Mach ruhig weiter so !


----------



## Valleron (9. Juli 2008)

Da kann ich nur sagen: GoGoGo.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Film dir sehr gut gelungen. Würde mich freuen wenn du weitermachst.


----------



## Krimson (9. Juli 2008)

Valleron schrieb:


> Da kann ich nur sagen: GoGoGo.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Echt geil gemacht wer nur besserewesen wen du die einzelnen typen Gesprochen hätest das wer gut aber sonst n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (9. Juli 2008)

Ohaaaaaaaaaaaaaa hammer geil!!!! Ich hab so ne üble Gänsehaut bekommen! oO
Neeeeeeeeeed mehr! Vor allem die Grafik und die Qualität is so hammer geil!
Hab's gleich mal ins Gildenforum gepostet.^^

Das einzige was meiner Meinung nach verbesserungwürdig wäre, wäre das Hufgetrappel der Pferde.

Und ich finde mit Untertiteln wirkt der Film echt gut, bin mir nicht sicher, ob Stimmen den Film nicht kaputt machen würden, aber das muss man sehen bzw. hören.

Also, weiter machen! Jetzt, sofort und ganz schnell!^^

Edit: Fast vergessen: poste das im Offi Forum, falls dus noch nicht getan hast. Denke die Leute dort weden eben so begeistert sein wie die Leute hier! Und vielleicht wirst du ja entdeckt.^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delta Cookie (9. Juli 2008)

ich würde meine tiefe stimme zur verfügung stellen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bisher echt gut!


----------



## Koshirosaru (9. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr geil gemacht 

freu mich sehr auf eine weiterführung

weiter so


----------



## grimmjow (9. Juli 2008)

Wirklich sehr gut, hat viel Potenzial das ganze.

Mit deinen jungen Jahren kannst du da eh wirklich viel drauß machen. ^^

Synchronsprecher wären wirklich etwas besser.. Müssen aber wie du schon gesagt hattest, ein gutes Mikro haben und überzeugend klingen. (z.B schreien u.s.w sollte man können, ohne Angst zu haben, dass jemand einen vllt hört xD) Bei Tales of past gings ja auch mit der Synchro.. Und der Film war wirklich EPISCH! 

Weiter so! =]

PS: Darf man fragen, woher du die ganzen Sounds her hast? Sind die bei After Effects schon bei, oder? ôo Hab bei mir zumindest nichts gefunden.


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Ja also wie gesagt, wenn jemand Bock auf Sprechen hat - Melden bei mir! (196184322, nico.sanft@gmx.net)

@grimmjow:
Nein, die Sounds sind alle aus'm Netz (www.soundsnap.com wäre da z.B. eine Addresse).. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Natálya:
Alles klar, das werd ich mal machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RAV88 (9. Juli 2008)

Total der Hammer 


mach bitte weiter


----------



## MC Creep (9. Juli 2008)

Mach echt weiter so also BOMBE!!!
Könnte ja fast ein Verkaufsschlager werden ;D

Aber wenn des dann BlizZz zu sehen bekommt und du hast Glück dann kannst du zwar etz (bis ja noch keine 18) aber später mal echt groß rauskommen...
HAst des Zeug dazu und ich wünsch dir echt viel Glück und Respekt!

P.S. Warscheinlich schickt dir BlizZz ne Mail, bin ich mir eig sicher...weil ich hab von esl auch mal von überrraschend ne Mail bekommen ob ich in nem Turnier mitmachen will (Bf2) ;P
Mfg


----------



## der-Reaper (9. Juli 2008)

Ganz toll, aber jeder der sich ein wenig auskennt bekommt es mindestens genau so hin und da steckt ja jetzt ausser Bildqualität nix hinter


----------



## Tehodar (9. Juli 2008)

sehr gut echt hammer krassen video 

mach weiter so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chrispeaces (9. Juli 2008)

Ja das hast du gut gemacht, sieht klasse aus!! Mach weiter damit!


----------



## böseee (9. Juli 2008)

der-Reaper schrieb:


> Ganz toll, aber jeder der sich ein wenig auskennt bekommt es mindestens genau so hin und da steckt ja jetzt ausser Bildqualität nix hinter


machs besser und poste es hier !
leider zieh ichs mir grade erst -.-
edith sagt: BOMBE!


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (9. Juli 2008)

richtig klasse wünschte hätte auch so ein talent mit den movies aber wenn du ein synchronsprecher brauchst dann melde dich per pm vllt macht meine freundin als weibliche stimme mit

goodl luck


----------



## Atemion (9. Juli 2008)

WOW echt hammer gemacht ! 
dickes respekt !
würde ich echt gern mehr von sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FieserFiesling (9. Juli 2008)

kann mich den restlichen 5 seiten nur anschließen!
mach das teil bloß weiter...du steckt wirkliches potential hinter! alleine der flashback fuer die 0,5sek in schwarz-weiß war der knaller!!
mehr mehr mehr!!! ^^


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (9. Juli 2008)

habs mir jetzt auch nochmal angeguckt verdammt gänsehaut mach bitte weiter das ist echt der hammer
kleiner spielberg


----------



## EspCap (9. Juli 2008)

Gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ne andere Frage: Du kommst ned zufällig aus Langenau und gehst auf Rbg?^^


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Nee, ich komme aus Niedersachsen, 'n kleines Städtchen nähe Bremen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Byron (9. Juli 2008)

Super Vid, gefällt mir sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwie erinnert das an den gothic film den damals ma welche gebastelt haben.

Ganz klares pro für den WoW film den du basteln willst!


----------



## woggly4 (9. Juli 2008)

Extrem geil gemacht. Mach auf jeden Fall weiter! Bitte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besonders die stimmige Musik und die Kamerafahrten. Einfach nur perfekt!

Was mir auch sehr gefällt, ist, dass die Charaktere unscharf sind, wenn man ihnen schräg von hinten über die Schulter sieht - die Sounds passen auch 1a!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reraiser (9. Juli 2008)

Nach den Reaktionen kann man nur noch auf eines hindeuten. Mach einen Film draus. Wenn Blizz mal "seinen" Film rausbringt muss er sich wohl erst mit deinem messen. 

Vor allem weil du dies mit normalen Mitteln auf die Beine gestellt hast. Mach was draus. Du hast es drauf. 

Achja. Der TE hat geschrieben dass er 15 ist. Somit möchte ich mal kurz darauf hinweisen dass net alle unter 18 "Kiddies" sind die null Ahnung haben. 

Von mir hast n  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## snif07 (9. Juli 2008)

Da bleibt mir die Spucke weg.

Du musst auf jeden fall weiter machen !!


----------



## calotta (9. Juli 2008)

Nice...respect !!

Janz klasse .....Gänshaut Alarm !!!

Digges Grz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (9. Juli 2008)

Geil! Will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## böseee (9. Juli 2008)

mal kleiner tipp von mir wende geld brauchst brenn den ganzen film dann auf cd  und verkaufs auf ebay. sond nirgends dann kriegs sicher schnell viel geld


----------



## Fleischermeister (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön, hat auf jeden Fall Potenzial, leider zu kurz um sich ein Bild von der Story zu machen.

Weiter so such dir evt. ein paar Leute die mitmachen, gemeinsam gehts schneller^^


----------



## CLOZEN (9. Juli 2008)

o_O Hat sehr viel Potenzial!
Aber man sollte auch "Veil of Corruption" gesehen haben.
Ich verlink das mal hier:
Teil 1 Part1: http://vimeo.com/1211281
Teil 1 Part2: http://vimeo.com/1219499
Alles auf deutsch und ein part ist immer ca 49min lang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staaken (9. Juli 2008)

vote 4 /sticky..... das darf nicht wie viele andere Threads untergehn.

Das Video ist einfach klasse.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Poste die Idee bzw. das Video mal ins WoW-Forum. Dort wird es sehr schnell viele /stickys finden und
mit der Zeit wird höchstwahrscheinlich auch ein Blauer darauf aufmerksam.

Aber auf jeden Fall: Mach weiter damit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CLOZEN (9. Juli 2008)

Sry das ich hier mal kurz für ein anderes movie gevotet habe, aber deines ist klasse
/Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## CelticBastard (9. Juli 2008)

Ich lade gerade.Die Bilder scheinen viel zu versprechen, mach weiter würde mich freuen.
Ich hoffe aber das es nicht so ein hingekruselter Action Dünpfiff alá Tales of the Past wird mit dämlichen Charakter namen wie Blazer. *würg*
Eine Ordentliche Synchro sollte man natürlich in Erwägung ziehen, Untertitel würden aber auch genügen.
In diesem Sinne hf bei der Arbeit!

MfG


----------



## Screen (9. Juli 2008)

ich setz auch noch mal ein 
*
/sticky
/sticky
/sticky
/sticky*


----------



## Mathas (9. Juli 2008)

Einfach Klasse!

/sticky


----------



## Occasus (9. Juli 2008)

Oh my God!

Das sieht wirklich fantastisch aus. Mit 15 schon sowas zu erschaffen. Großartig. Mach bitte weiter so und liefer uns noch mehr von dem


----------



## Noxio (9. Juli 2008)

Was soll man sagen...du hast echt Talent...solltest die AVI nach Blizz schicken.

Geniale Gedankeneinspielung...Erinnert mich von der Technik an Metal Gear Solid.

Mach weiter so


----------



## Xerror (9. Juli 2008)

Jop richtig gut gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich warte ja noch auf nen Film von den "Großen"^^
Hoffe,dass da mal was kommt...


----------



## dabrain1 (9. Juli 2008)

der film der "großen" soll angeblich 2009 rauskommen.
und terrorfreak: die 1:10 bis etz hast sehr gut hinbekommen. mach weiter so. vielleicht bekommst ja ein 10 min filmchen hin. gz


----------



## FoolsTome (9. Juli 2008)

Bei storyideen und storyskripten kann ich dir evtl weiterhelfen. Ich schreibe hobbymäßig DSA und DnD Abenteuer und hab auch schon mein eigenenes Pen n Paper entworfen. Fantasietechnisch könnte ich dir vielleicht assistieren, wenn du intresse hast, schreib mir einfach ne PM. Ehrenamtlich, versteht sich von selbst.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2008)

Weiter so! Will mehr davon sehen!
Für den der Meinte er soll es verkaufen... WIrd net gehen!
wenn blizzard etwas davon mitbekommt kann er mächtig ärger bekommen (Copyright an Engine etc.)


----------



## Khazdan (9. Juli 2008)

Unbedingt fortsetzen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie manche ja schon sagen, am Sound kann man noch was machen, aber von der Musik und allem anderen her übelst gute Arbeit! Weiter so!


----------



## Jemira (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr toll der Film, bitte weiter machen.


----------



## Lillyan (9. Juli 2008)

Ich bin beeindruckt... ich hatte mit 15 nicht mal einen PC, geschweige denn auch nur annähernd genug Taltent für sowas ^^ Auf jeden Fall dranbleiben, daraus kannst du später auf jeden fall was berufliches machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanknix (9. Juli 2008)

Gut gemacht ist es auf jeden fall, würd mich über eine fortsetzung sehr freuen!!


----------



## WoW-Zocker (9. Juli 2008)

stell das ma youtube oder so mein abspielprogramm spinnt un ich kann ihn ned sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, ich werde es eben machen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbo (9. Juli 2008)

Davon will ich mehr, das sieht echt geil aus!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerbo (9. Juli 2008)

Davon will ich mehr, das sieht echt geil aus!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freak_Basti (9. Juli 2008)

Also echt top, finde ich is echt ein kleines geniales "Filmchen".
Das einzige was ein bisschen schwach war, waren die Texte. Meiner Meinung nach haben die nich so recht gepasst.


----------



## AlienGX (9. Juli 2008)

Mhh hab das jetzt 2 mal gedownloadet, beides mal, wenn ich Windows Media Player starte kommt während dem laden : Fehler beim Downloaden von Codec
Kann vielleicht wer helfen?


----------



## Angrond (9. Juli 2008)

sehr sehr cool! bitte führe das fort!
das einzige, was mir nicht gefällt sind die texte, aber wie gesagt, wenns mit sprache ist, ists eh wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



weiter so, sehr nice


----------



## m@r1@n (9. Juli 2008)

also an die leute dies nicht abspielen können:
googlet mal nach divx codecs und divx oder ladet euch einfach vlc media playe runter dann sind alle sorgen vergessen^^


----------



## Pacmaniacer (9. Juli 2008)

Wie viele stunden hast du da dran gesessen?

alter is das geil.

Übelst geil

Weiter so


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Ja, also zur Not hätte ich hier auch noch einen YouTube Link, welchem ich aber keinem empfehle!

Nur wer's unbedingt sehen will, es aber nicht abspielen kann, sollte es sich dort anschauen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=wQBDQe91kLw

Edit @ Pacmaniacer:
Hmm.. zusammengerechnet so an die.. ähm... ca. 10 Stunen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kalo1207 (9. Juli 2008)

Unbedingt mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (9. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich an letztes jahr und bäm voll gänsehaut bekomm bei der Szene boar hamma geil weiter so freu mich


----------



## KLYC (9. Juli 2008)

NICE!!! o_o
Mach weiter! Hab nur ne wage Ahnung worums geht und kanns kaum erwarten die fertige Version zu sehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TrueMorgor (9. Juli 2008)

1 min = 3 Tage, bzw. 10 Stunden

90 min = 270 Tage, bzw. 900 Stunden, + die Tage die er auf Synchros und Helfer warten muss = ^^ ... dauert ja ewig bis das fertig ist^^

Sorry aber ich habe Trailer gesehen die aufregender waren, aber Grafik ist stimmig, obwohl die schwarzen balken doch etwas breit sind


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

TrueMorgor schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich habe Trailer gesehen die aufregender waren, aber Grafik ist stimmig, obwohl die schwarzen balken doch etwas breit sind



Das soll auch kein reines Actionfeuerwerk werden ;-).. Bei den schwarzen Balken handelt es sich um original Kinoformat 2,35:1 - Müsstest dann ja bei Filmen wie Fluch der Karibik dasselbe behaupten! xP


----------



## youngceaser (9. Juli 2008)

habs noch nicht gesehen aber mach weiter filme sind immer gut und WoW auch also na los


----------



## Kimbini (9. Juli 2008)

junge, in dir steckt potential, mach weiter so!!!


----------



## NaturalDesaster (9. Juli 2008)

respeckt. gefällt mir sehr gut. Viel potential dahinter. Die gedankeneinblendung ist auch astrein. Tjo, ich sag dir... mach bloss weiter, vllt steigt der erfolg auch noch... synchronsprecher solltest du dir aber sorgfältig aussuchen oder drüber voten lassen, was beim publikum ankommt. Nichts wäre schlimmer als das ganze durch hier schreiende "piepsige kinderstimmen" abzuwerten

top


----------



## Wasel (9. Juli 2008)

Mal ehrlich: Ich habe noch nie in dieses Forum geschrieben, aber bei dir MUSS ich es einfach tun!!!

Du hast einen wirklich atemberaubenden Trailer geschaffen. 

Ich habe bei der Rückblende Gänsehaut bekommen und im Nachhinein an die 10 Mal abgespielt. 

Mach unbedingt weiter und halte uns/mich auf den neuesten Stand - am besten zeigst du uns jeden 5 minütigen Fortschritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1A!


----------



## Earthhorn (9. Juli 2008)

ohne den trailer gesehen zu haben, biete ich meine dienste an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sprich (wortwitz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) : ich bewerbe mich als synchronsprecher ...


----------



## Feikko (9. Juli 2008)

einfach nur gut mach weiter so junge aus die wird noch was richtig großen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juli 2008)

super geil bravo ein film in dem style waer geil.


----------



## Jurok (9. Juli 2008)

Des is bestimmt das beste was ich an Filmen von WoW gesehen habe. Von der Aufnahme perfekt. Noch ne geile Story und du könntest nen hama Film rausbringen. Mit der Synchro würd ichs mir überlegen viele Filme scheitern daran weil sie von irgendjmd. einfach so gesprochen werden und/oder nicht einmal zu der Rolle passen. Lass es entweder ganz weg oder hör dir erst viele Leute an und überleg welche Stimme zu wem am besten passt und wer garnich reinpasst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hoffe auch das du ein Film machst aber en Serien langer Film würde auch reichen so 20 Minuten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  is ja schließlich sehr viel arbeit.
Nochma fettes GZ!!


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der Resonazen und Unterstützung ist das Projekt in weiterer Ausarbeitung und wird fortgesetzt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (9. Juli 2008)

Ja ist Endgeil immer weiter so kann auch nur sagen bitte in Spielfilmlänge die erste Minute hatte was und ich würde gerne sehen was davor gewesen ist.


----------



## Oggaman (9. Juli 2008)

das ist endgeil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Mach mehr davon, mach eine trilogie verlang von blizz geld dafür lasses ins knio gehn werd millionär xD

will auf jedenfall MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHHRRRRRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil gemacht, Respekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

am besten schreibst du das ein bissl um, lässt einen Armreif, einen Murlock namens Gottom, und eine Truppe von Helden drinn vorkommen und machst daraus eine Trilogie, "Die Armreifgefährten", "Der Türme 2", und der dritte teil "Hey, der König ist wieder da" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balu86 (9. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das schreit nach mehr


----------



## XBaliósX (9. Juli 2008)

Ich finde ihn auch super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da du es auch schon betont hast, dass es ein Deutscher WoW Film werden soll fände ich einen deutschen Titel geeigneter als einen Englischen


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

XBaliósX schrieb:


> Ich finde ihn auch super
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da liegst du mit Sicherheit richtig. Der Titel ist, was ich vergessen hatte zu erwähnen, eh nur ein Projekttitel. Also damit man überhaupt was greifbares hat, statt "WoW-Movie-Projekt-Ohne-Namen". Im Moment überlege ich noch, den Film zwei sprachig zu veröffentlichen, d.h. einmal Deutsch und einmal Englisch. Ich denke der Aufwand wäre viel zu hoch, um den Film letzendlich der englisch-sprachigen WoW Community zu enthalten.

Ich werde mir das nochmal genau durch den Kopf gehen lassen.

*Die Sünden der Rache* hört sich ja auch gar nicht mal so schlecht an.. ;D


----------



## ginky_8 (9. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir 

mich würde gerne mal intressieren welche Programme du genau nutzt für das Bearbeiten/Special effekts


----------



## Therealdead (9. Juli 2008)

Du hast Talent keine Frage, der Trailer ist von guter Qualität, das (kleine) Stückchen Story stimmig, insgesamt also wirklich ein verdientes Lob.

Jedoch solltest du dir bewusst werden, dass es sehr schwer ist solch eine Qualität (der Story) in längeren Filmen zu liefern.

Außerdem solltest du dir bewusst werden das du, wenn du dieser Sache wirklich ernsthaft nachgehen willst noch sehr sehr viel Arbeit vor dir hast, ich beschäftige mich nicht mit Videobearbeitung, komme aus der Gfx Ecke, aber selbst dort bekommt man es deutlich mit: Da draußen gibt es Profis! Es gibt Profis die es schaffen dem Betrachter vollständig das Blut in den Adern gefrieren zu lassen, sie beherrschen Techniken und schaffen Effekte von denen man nicht zu träumen gewagt hat. Wenn du das Projekt richtig ausweitest wirst du früher oder später auf eine knallharte Konkurenz treffen die dich überraschen wird. Deshalb solltest du das ganze für eine intensive Karriere sehr viel weiter verfolgen und stets neu dazu lernen. Die Ansätze sind gut und man kann durch harte Arbeit irgendwann ganz oben mitspielen.

Du kannst natürlich auch den "bequemeren" Weg gehen, du sagtest ja selbst dein Hobby ist *Amateur*filmen.
Wenn du also gar nicht vorhast dich gegen irgendjemanden zu behaupten oder eine rießen Projekt (60 min oder mehr) zu starten, ist es vollkommen okay und gut was du da machst! (In diesem Fall vergesse den Abschnitt oben vollständig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## derbolzer (9. Juli 2008)

also der Film macht echt lust auf Mehr ich denke du solltes es mal im offi forum von Blizz posten evt wurde sie es ja unterstuzen 

aber klasse trailer


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Therealdead schrieb:


> Du kannst natürlich auch den "bequemeren" Weg gehen, du sagtest ja selbst dein Hobby ist *Amateur*filmen.



Schöner Post! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, um mal den Begriff Amateurfilmen zu definieren. Es handelt sich dabei nicht um eine lockere Art mal ab und zu ein paar Fun-Filmchen zu drehen. *Alles*, was nicht kommerziell und nur mit wenig bis gar keinem Budget gedreht wird, ist ein Amateurfilm. Es gibt wirklich große Kracher unter den Amateurfilmen, glaub mir.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du darfst das Wort Amateur in diesem Bereich nicht zu direkt nehmen.

Sonst kann ich nur dazu sagen, dass ich weiß, wie viel Arbeit da vor mir liegt. Allerdings schreckt mich das nicht ab, ich bin motiviert, besonders durch die vielen Beiträge hier im Forum.

Im Moment pfeile ich mit mehreren Leuten an der Story, es hat sich praktisch schon ein kleines Team um mich gebildet. Vielen Dank nochmal an dieser Stelle! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (9. Juli 2008)

Das lädt so ewig *heul*
Hätte man das nicht i-wie bei YouTube oder ähnliches reinstellen können (ja ich weiß, die datei wär viel zu groß und so weiter^^)? *schnüff*
Bin aber schon mal gespannt nach der ganzen guten kritik^^
*ungeduldig aufm Stuhl kippel und lahmes wlan verfluch*


----------



## Caspar (9. Juli 2008)

Kornos schrieb:


> Ist zwar recht schick, aber ich finde http://warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=78383 noch besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Find ich ehrlich gesagt um einiges schlechter. Absolut schlechtes Timing beim Schnitt, viel zu schnell und nicht auf die Musik abgestimmt.
Kaum Atmosphäre vorhanden und kein Stil bei den Farben, nur bunt und grell.
Also ich denke, dass das Vid vom TE erwachsener und professioneller ist und auf jeden Fall fortgeführt werden sollte.
Wenn noch eine Story dafür gestrickt wird (oder du schon eine Idee hast), dann kann es echt gut werden. (Die Dialoge sind z.Z. eher...öhm naja...sagen wir mal simpel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )
Synchronsprecher sind übrigens garnicht so schwer zu finden, es gibt viele "Hobbyfilmemacherseiten", auf denen Leute gerne ihre Freizeit für 
solche Projekte hergeben.

Also hau rein, lass dein Talent auf keinen Fall brachliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: http://www.warcraftmovies.com/movieview.php?id=78767 

Wenn man schon vergleichen will, dann eher hiermit. Obwohl ich deinen Grafikstil mit der leichten Unschärfe schöner finde.



mfG Caspar


----------



## ginky_8 (9. Juli 2008)

Therealdead schrieb:


> Außerdem solltest du dir bewusst werden das du, wenn du dieser Sache wirklich ernsthaft nachgehen willst noch sehr sehr viel Arbeit vor dir hast, ich beschäftige mich nicht mit Videobearbeitung, komme aus der Gfx Ecke, aber selbst dort bekommt man es deutlich mit: Da draußen gibt es Profis! Es gibt Profis die es schaffen dem Betrachter vollständig das Blut in den Adern gefrieren zu lassen, sie beherrschen Techniken und schaffen Effekte von denen man nicht zu träumen gewagt hat. Wenn du das Projekt richtig ausweitest wirst du früher oder später auf eine knallharte Konkurenz treffen die dich überraschen wird. Deshalb solltest du das ganze für eine intensive Karriere sehr viel weiter verfolgen und stets neu dazu lernen. Die Ansätze sind gut und man kann durch harte Arbeit irgendwann ganz oben mitspielen.



Da muss ich dir Recht geben komm aus der Programmierszene da ist das selbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber *ohne Fleis kein Preis*


----------



## mookuh (9. Juli 2008)

habs mir grad angeschaut und kann nur sagen
Super weiter so gefällt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw ein deutscher WoW Film ist das hier. Zumindest das erste kapitel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Veil of Corruption


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So Leute, hier nochmal vorerst der deutsche Projekttitel. Natürlich behalte ich mir das Recht vor, den Titel nochmal umzuändern.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Übrigens gilt die Suche nach ein paar Synchronsprechern immer noch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (9. Juli 2008)

G.E.N.I.A.L 

Hab den Fred heute schon öfters im Foren Ticker gesehen und dachte "mhm nee da gehts wieder um den Film von Blizz" xD

Sieht auf jeden Fall klasse aus, sogar besser als bei mir Ingame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weiter so! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## handyfeuerinecke (9. Juli 2008)

weiter so!!!! dickes dickes gz an dich, sehr nett gemacht. fast geweint


----------



## Sanök (9. Juli 2008)

RESPEKT !!!!
Also ich muss sagen hammer geil gemacht ... 
hoffe es kommt mehr ...


Mfg Alex


----------



## McMo007 (9. Juli 2008)

Wenn das ganze ne sinnvolle story hat, auf jeden fall, sieht wirklich geil aus =) die szene wo das pferd in die stadt reitet sieht bissl unnatürlich aus, passt aber, und nice das du das kannst, dazu bin ich wesentlich zu blöd =)


----------



## SixNight (9. Juli 2008)

gehört zwar nicht hier zu aber weiß wer ob es endlich mal nen ersten part von the hunt gibt find des vid ja ober geil und die effekte +.+


----------



## Fröggi1 (9. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab mir den Trailer angeschaut. mein erster Gedanke war ..... 


 WTF Nur so kurz?!?! 

Ich wil meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehr

Einfach super gemacht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW

mehr kann und will ich dazu net mehr sagen au?er




WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW WOW

aja und natürlich

MEHR^^

DICKES DICKES LOB AN DICH^^

----------------
Now playing: Theme - Olympic Fanfare And Theme (1984)
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Juudra (9. Juli 2008)

schönes teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 habs mir grad angeguckt und steck echt Potenzial hinter würd mich auch über ne Fortsetzung freuen.

würde vlt ne halbe stunde als nächstes anpeilen denn mühsam ernährt sich das eichhörnchen dann kansnte ne art serie draus machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mach auf jeden fall weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Descartes (9. Juli 2008)

Nicht schlecht, hat potenzial...

Nur was mir nicht gefallen hat war das, dass video zu kurz war....


----------



## Sinizae (9. Juli 2008)

*Wäret ihr interessiert an einer Weiterführung dieses Filmes?*

Japp definitiv!



*Gefällt euch die Optik?* 

Sieht echt klasse aus!! 



*Ist da Potential drin?*

Auf jeden Fall... sowohl vom techniscken Können als auch von der Story!



*Würde sich weitere Arbeit lohnen?*

Japp, wobei das eine Sache ist die DU selbst entscheiden solltest! Wenn du aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht genug Zeit dafür haben solltest (so ein Projekt frisst nunmal ganz schön viel Zeit), dann lass es lieber sein oder mach es wirklich langsam.


----------



## Khazdan (9. Juli 2008)

@TE: Kannst du mir vielleicht sagen, woher man solche Musik wie die Hintergrundmusik von deinem Film bekommt? Brauch nämlich auch so was atmospherisches für nen Projekt an dem ich gerade arbeite...


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (9. Juli 2008)

2h runtergeladen und dann nur Ton :'(
Klingt aber sehr beeindruckend^^


----------



## JahuWaldi (9. Juli 2008)

Okay! Video gesehen... Schade das es nur ne Min dauert! Need Ton und 90 Min mehr!
Ich behaupte einfach mal das ich in den letzten Monaten mehr Schund im Kino gesehen habe der in der Produktion teurer war!

Lob und Anerkennung also!


----------



## TerrorFreak (9. Juli 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> 2h runtergeladen und dann nur Ton :'(
> Klingt aber sehr beeindruckend^^



Oh, das ist übel. Hier habe ich einen Vimeo-Link (High Quality!)
*Vimeo-High-Quality-Stream*

Freundlicherweise geuploadet von Blackywulf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordon (9. Juli 2008)

Jo des Video ist schon richtig geil gemacht!

Will mehr davon!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zartek (9. Juli 2008)

Echt super gemacht!!!!!!!!! Wow


----------



## Traklar (9. Juli 2008)

Jear sehr cool....Ich weiß zwar nicht inwiefern ich dir helfen könnte....aber meld dich einfach mal, bin gern bereit dir dabei zu helfen!!


----------



## urmomismydailyquest (9. Juli 2008)

talent :check
ideen:check 
bilder:check 

fehlen nur die länge 
und die synchronisation

mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Malarki@buffed (9. Juli 2008)

Die Resonanz spricht Bände, sowas sollte man fördern.
Freuen würde ich mich wenns sowas iwann auch bei warhammer geben würde. (Flamefaktor 100%)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ernsthaft, weiter so. GoGoGo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaphyr (9. Juli 2008)

*nicht alle kommentare durchgelesen fals der vorschlag schon kam dann mein kommentar ignorieren*
frag doch mal bei den machern von allymania nach ob die nicht lust hätten deine vorhaben zu synchonisieren die könnten dann acuh bei den dialogen helfen


----------



## Khazdan (10. Juli 2008)

Ich glaub nich dass die Typen von Allimania dafür geeignet sind... Allimania is ne Fun-Reihe und die Synchro Leute sind glaube ich nich so ganz das richtige für ernsthafte Filme ^^

Übrigens is mir eben aufgefallen, dass man die Dialoge auch noch etwas besser machen könnte. Irgendwie ist der erste beispielsweise noch zu wenig geheimnisvoll/mystisch/lustaufmehrmachend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf jeden Fall lässt sich da noch was verbessern.

Mfg
Khazdan


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (10. Juli 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> 2h runtergeladen und dann nur Ton :'(
> Klingt aber sehr beeindruckend^^



was hast du denn für ne leitung?


----------



## byvo (10. Juli 2008)

wann kommt teil 2 ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blackdiablo1337 (10. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mehr davon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seratos (10. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil gemacht.
Würd mich freuen wenn es davon mehr gäbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
am besten mit synchro  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redtim (10. Juli 2008)

will mehr sehen! würd auch was synchronisieren XDD


----------



## Globox (10. Juli 2008)

also das ist ja echt professionell, die eine minute muss schon ne ganze menge arbeit gewesen sein.
Aber, ich mag die menschen nicht, kannst du nicht nen film über gnome oder trolle machen? xD
ne, scherz, echt ne tolle leistung, weiter so. =)


----------



## klobaum (10. Juli 2008)

Ist echt nen klasse Film! Weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dorodea (10. Juli 2008)

EHM ... WOW!!

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. Respekt, das hast du wunderbar hinbekommen! *zusammengezuckt als die Szene kam wo die kurz gekämpft haben*

Ich würde mich über mehr freuen!

lg Doro


----------



## Mathas (10. Juli 2008)

/Push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darf nicht untergehen


----------



## Skywalker (10. Juli 2008)

Na das sieht doch schon mal richtig gut aus!
Hast das richtige Gespür und Talent für Bild und passenden Sound.
Würde an Deiner Stelle auf jeden Fall da weiter machen.

Hoffe, Du findest passende Synchronsprecher damit die Story auch so rüberkommt wie Du es vorhast...

Mehr davon...
*Daumenhoch*


----------



## Kintaro221 (10. Juli 2008)

Supi sache, wäre auch dabei falls du Synchronsprecher suchst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tolle Leistung der Film


----------



## Chezuz (10. Juli 2008)

Sieht super aus, hört sich auch super an...
unbedingt weitermachen!


----------



## Grimdhoul (10. Juli 2008)

sehr gut die Stimmung eingefangen :-) *thumbs up* wenn du wirklich synchronsprecher suchst, schreib mir ne kurze PN wie das ganze ablaufen soll.


----------



## Jurok (10. Juli 2008)

Mich würde auch mal intressieren was du für programme du benutzt hast. Wäre nett wenn du es bitte posten würdest   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  danke im vorraus mach weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. Juli 2008)

Jurok schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal intressieren was du für programme du benutzt hast. Wäre nett wenn du es bitte posten würdest
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe Adobe After Effects für die gesamte Bearbeitung sowie Adobe Premiere für Schnitt und Ton benutzt.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Littlebigman* (10. Juli 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kacie (10. Juli 2008)

super genial. auch wenn's nur 1 minute is aber echt geil. vorallem die idee mit der rückblende ... meeehr!
und zu den stimmen, stellt euch den kerl der auf'm tisch sitzt mal mit der deutschen stimme von silvester stalono / rambo vor.
ich weiß, kling übertrieben, aber benutzt mal eure fantasie, macht einfach mal!

wann kommt die 2. minute von dem video?
... oder die anderen 119min?


----------



## citybreaker (10. Juli 2008)

Auf jeden Fall erstklassig. Wäre cool wenn da ein paar Minuten mehr draus werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juli 2008)

wenn das ca 1h lang waere wuerd ich sogar ca 9 euro zahlen (solang story stimmt)


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. Juli 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> (solang story stimmt)



Die wird gerade ausgearbeitet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur so viel sei verraten:
Wir werden uns stark an das Warcraft Universum halten.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M@xx (10. Juli 2008)

Super..... echt der hammer
Weiter so


----------



## Adonde (10. Juli 2008)

mann...wäre ich nur so kreativ mit 15 gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reife Leistung , Atmosphärisch schon richtig gut die paar Szenen


----------



## Mishua (10. Juli 2008)

ich find den trailer toll...
ich bekomm sogar ne gänsehaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..
10/10
ich hoffe der film kommt bald..

MfG Mishua


----------



## Sqou (10. Juli 2008)

Ich fand es auch wirklich sehr gut!
Sogar so gut, dass ich mich auch als Sprecher melden würde. Hab ein Top-Mikrofon daheim und würde Dir da gerne helfen! 

www.myspace.com/masterlennek, hier kannst Du Dir schon in etwa ein Bild davon machen wie ich mich ungefähr anhöre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melden kannste Dich bei Interesse per ICQ bei mir: 331117737


mfg Sqou


----------



## Kalyptus (10. Juli 2008)

Das immer alle meinen sie hätten das Rad erfunden, einen GUTEN Film gibt es schon ne Weile und er ist ein wenig länger.
Fast 2 Std. :-)

http://www.manusnigra.de/cms/index.php?opt...7&Itemid=13


Viel Spaß beim Anschauen.


----------



## Latharíl (10. Juli 2008)

richtig schick gemacht 
respekt
*augen aufreißt*





falls du noch jemanden als snychronsprecher brauchst xD...haste ja schon oft gehört xD


----------



## Nerdavia (10. Juli 2008)

Kalyptus schrieb:


> Das immer alle meinen sie hätten das Rad erfunden, einen GUTEN Film gibt es schon ne Weile und er ist ein wenig länger.
> Fast 2 Std. :-)
> 
> http://www.manusnigra.de/cms/index.php?opt...7&Itemid=13
> ...





Du bist ja voll neidisch...ich lach mich schlapp...bist bestimmt voll am weinen weil du nicht so kreativ bist und musst sein Werk deshalb runterputzen...du solltest dich was schämen..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ulterior (10. Juli 2008)

Das ist richtig gut geworden. Hoffe all die Comments motvieren dich den Film fortzusetzen. Möchte unbedingt mehr davon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fumacilla (10. Juli 2008)

Legends schrieb:


> Habs mir eben angeschaut, da steckt potential dahinter !
> Qualtiät ist einwandfrei !
> Würde auf jeden fall gerne eine weiterführung haben.
> Sehr geil gemacht ! Weiter so !




/sign...

fortsetzung bitte... tolle musikwahl, die "erinnerungszene" hatte nen tollen effekt etc...


----------



## Esqueleto (10. Juli 2008)

Grüsse

Sehr sehr geil,  mach weiter so 




Ps:schaut euch auch mal das Werk Veil of Corruption an.


----------



## Fire bone (10. Juli 2008)

Gänsehaut pur. Echt genial. Du hast ein prima talent nutze es auch bitte , damit wir mehr davon sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. Juli 2008)

Habe nun mal den 1. Beitrag editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rinkon (10. Juli 2008)

Jo,echt super gemacht,vorallem der Schwarz-Weiß-Rückblick ist gelungen. Der Film wird echt gut,wenn du noch qualifizierte Sprecher findest.

btw Cold Entertainment ist ein cooler Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Domirex (10. Juli 2008)

Hi, super gemacht. Ich freu mich auf den Film.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Du hast gesagt, du hast alles nur mit dem Model und Mapviewer gemacht. Ich bekomme im Mapviewer keine Städte bzw. Gebiete sondern nur Dungeon angezeigt. Wie sehe ich die aber auch?

[EDIT]
Ok, hat sich erledigt. Ich hab das Azeroth und Kalimdor übersehen, weil es so Groß geschrieben ist. ^^


----------



## Bashi (10. Juli 2008)

Finde es auch spitze, super Quali etc. und das mit 15 Jahren, kann man einfach nur "Daumen hoch" sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls du noch Synchronsprecher brauchst, schick mir ne PM, vielleicht kann ich helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Bashi


----------



## Manok (10. Juli 2008)

Wäre auch dabei ^^ wenns noch platzt gibt PM me ^^


----------



## deathmagier (10. Juli 2008)

wie geil hab ja schon einige versuche von leuten gesehen die meinten einen film machen zu müssen aber das war mit abstand der beste ich will mehr sehen!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuulzar (10. Juli 2008)

Vorsicht: Nicht das das der Fakeaccount von Uwe Boll ist, der sich dann bei Blizzard damit für den echten WoW-Film bewirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ernsthaft: Sehr gutes Video, bin gespannt was daraus wird. Wenn du irgendwo in deinem Drehbuch drin hast, wie ne Katze überfahren wird, das kann ich nachsynchronisieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomtek (10. Juli 2008)

Omg ich nehm mir dich als Vorbild für vids^^ ..ich versuche auch atm son paar Videos zu machen aber sind alle total schrott du machst das super weietr so ^^ NEED FILM


----------



## Elessor (10. Juli 2008)

also ich muss echt sagen

UMWERFEND

ich hab echt n schauer bekommen, die musik passt perfekt, die atmo passt (ich kenn mich auch aus mit filmen, mein cousin dreht echte) und du hast es echt geschafft, spannung richtig rüberzubringen ohne blut usw.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich wär auch bereit, ne syncro mitzumachen aber ichd enk dafür bin ich zu spät...hab auch schon n paar sachen bei meinem cousin mitgespielt...
ach ja ich bin 18 jahre alt, falls du das wissen willst

also einfach nur geil auch beim 2ten mal noch!! voller respekt, lass dir von keinem einreden, dass da nix drinsteckt!
ich denke dein größtes problem wird sein, ne story zu finden aber vielleicht kann man in dem forum hier nochmal n paar leute aufraffen zum story schrieben oder so,...

liebe grüße,
elessor


----------



## Elessor (10. Juli 2008)

hab grad noch beim 2ten mal auf so nebensachen geachtet, echt wahnsinn, auch die unschärfe weiter hinten und die syncro mit den pferden zb. also echt wirklich gut muss ich sagen, nich nur einfach gut, sondern mit viel stil!!


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. Juli 2008)

Elessor schrieb:


> ich wär auch bereit, ne syncro mitzumachen aber ichd enk dafür bin ich zu spät...



Quatsch, für die Synchro ist noch gar nichts zu spät! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bisher ist noch niemand fest für eine Rolle eingetragen, ehrlich gesagt habe ich erst eine Probe für die Synchro bekommen. Also wenn du ein gutes Mikro hast und dir das zutraust, würde ich mich freuen wenn du mich per ICQ konaktierst! (196184322) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Nico


----------



## Isnogud (11. Juli 2008)

Sehr schön gemacht. Viele wissen gar nicht, wieviel Arbeit so eine Minute sein kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Tipp: Falls möglich, AA noch hochstellen, damit die Kanten besser aussehen und noch mehr Filmfeeling aufkommt. Und vom Text her der Dramaturgie der Bilder entsprechen. "Sei froh, du wurdest nicht verletzt" -> "Sei froh, du hast überlebt" ... zB. Aber ich kenn die Story ja nicht.

Keep going!


----------



## is imba (11. Juli 2008)

Echt super , freue mich auf mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jurok (11. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Ich habe Adobe After Effects für die gesamte Bearbeitung sowie Adobe Premiere für Schnitt und Ton benutzt..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dankeschön =)


----------



## Ephelian (11. Juli 2008)

Need movie!!!
Einfach nur geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach weiter so, ich will den Film unbedingt sehen.


----------



## wowman (11. Juli 2008)

Echt mies....das es so kurz war,
need Vortsetzung !


----------



## Flamme (11. Juli 2008)

geil!


----------



## lux88 (11. Juli 2008)

hast du dein drehbuch/skript/story/etc. schon fertig? wenn nein, würd ich dir gern helfen, hab das schon mal gemacht, zwar nicht auf dem niveau, aber war trotzdem ganz ansehnlich

bei interesse pm/email an mich


----------



## Flipbo (11. Juli 2008)

der trailer is schon ziemlich geil würd mich freuen den ganzen film zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



echt super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## yilmo (11. Juli 2008)

Einfach Spitze mach weiter !


----------



## GerriG (11. Juli 2008)

Wenn du hilfe brauchst bei der Story, vielleicht kann ich da weiter helfen, hab relativ gute erfahrung mit der Warcraft hinter Geschichte. 

Auch so hab ich ne gute Phantasie mit solchen Sachen..
Also wenn du hilfe brauchst schreib einfach ne PM an mich

(Würd mich ja auch für die Synchro anmelden aber ich glaub obwohl ich 19 bin hab ich ne relativ hohe Stimme^^)


----------



## 67anel67 (11. Juli 2008)

GEILES VIDEO 
MEHR MEHR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## THE-O (11. Juli 2008)

JA MANN.... mach weiter soooooo. need more. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyraila (11. Juli 2008)

mach mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht bis jetzt ganz gut aus ^-^   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jartass (11. Juli 2008)

Sehr beeindruckend. Bin gespannt auf Weiteres!


----------



## TerrorFreak (11. Juli 2008)

Danke Leute für eure Antworten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich möchte nochmal eine kleine Suche aussprechen:

*Wir suchen noch nach jemandem der ein Forum hosten/erstellen könnte!*

Dieses Forum würde das Arbeiten unter allen Beteiligten deutlich erleichtern und auch aktuelle Informationen zum Projekt für andere zugänglicher machen. Also falls jemand uns da unter die Arme greifen könnte, möge er sich bitte bei mir melden! (196184322)

Danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (11. Juli 2008)

Super Filmchen! Mach genau so weiter (nur mit Stimmen) und du bist nächstes Jahr im Kino =)

Genial gemacht!!11einself


----------



## Raheema (11. Juli 2008)

gibs das auch bei Youtube ?


----------



## TerrorFreak (11. Juli 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> gibs das auch bei Youtube ?



1. Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sogar noch besser: High Quality Stream bei Vimeo.


----------



## Kromos90 (11. Juli 2008)

WoW, das ist einfach nur genial. Obwohl es noch keine Stimmen hat, hat es schon Gänsehautfealing.

mach auf jeden Fall weiter. Und ich schließe mich Asoriel an. Mach genau so weiter und du bist nächstes Jahr im Kino.


----------



## Raheema (11. Juli 2008)

WoW HAMMER geil echt 


siht echt sehr gut aus 

bitte mach weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tehodrakis (11. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Danke Leute für eure Antworten!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




... also ein tipp.
editier das in deinen first post rein:

einfach "Nachtrag:" schreiben und dann drunter setzten sehen mehr!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Thewizard76 (11. Juli 2008)

AlienGX schrieb:


> Mhh hab das jetzt 2 mal gedownloadet, beides mal, wenn ich Windows Media Player starte kommt während dem laden : Fehler beim Downloaden von Codec
> Kann vielleicht wer helfen?


Der Player von Nero Burning Rom kann das abspielen


----------



## Sneapgirl (11. Juli 2008)

puh einfach super gemacht mach weiter so das macht lust auf mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greenknive (11. Juli 2008)

seeeehr nice
der flashback..super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mach auf alle Fälle weiter


----------



## Greenknive (11. Juli 2008)

Thewizard76 schrieb:


> Der Player von Nero Burning Rom kann das abspielen


oder lad dir den vlc player 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lukss (11. Juli 2008)

bin schon gespannt auf ne fortsetzung


----------



## Schromp (11. Juli 2008)

Sieht richtig nice aus! Meine Freundin sitzt grad neben mir und meint: " Aber das sind ja Allys!". 
Weißt du was, Wurscht ob Ally oder Horde Film muss erweitert werden (Bin auch gern bereit zu sprechen wenn du wen brauchst;P).


----------



## Gnomeregan Gnom (11. Juli 2008)

Richtig Geil, Sound Qualität Note 1!! Jetzt brauchst du nur noch Synchronsprecher, vote 4 Flo zwo und Zam =}


----------



## Serran (11. Juli 2008)

Ich würd mich auch als Synchro-Sprecher bewerben. Bin Hobbymäßgid Schauspieler also könnt ich schon was hinkriegen auch mit der Stimme.


----------



## Dyrilon (11. Juli 2008)

Respekt, bleib am Ball 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



würde mich riesig freuen wenn es noch eine synchronisierte Fortsetzung geben wird.
bis jetzt sieht es verdammt gut aus!


----------



## Deathflower (11. Juli 2008)

sooo geil, bekommt man richtig gänsehaut beim rückblick! mach weiter


----------



## Taodan (11. Juli 2008)

Jo das mit dem verkaufen is wohl ein Lizensproblem, aber bastel ein 10min Film draus stell den auf ne Seite und such dir Werbekunden


----------



## TerrorFreak (11. Juli 2008)

Quatsch, so etwas würde ich nie verkaufen! Das bleibt alles kostenlos, allein wie du sagtest aus Lizenzgründen ist sowas nicht möglich aber auch von mir persönlich aus ist das 'n absolutes No-Go.


----------



## TheGig (12. Juli 2008)

mensch is der thread hier schnell runter gerutscht - wäre schade wenn der in den tiefen des buffed forums versinken würde...  /push
und vote4sticky damit der möglichst oben bleibt


----------



## Scred (12. Juli 2008)

hab nur ein logo und ton -.-


----------



## TheGig (12. Juli 2008)

wo hast du nur das logo? beim stream oder beim download?


----------



## Scred (12. Juli 2008)

mein program is im arsch
@TE auf youtube geht die quali doch und falls du noch ka wegen der story hast würd ich aus dieser kurzen erinnerung einen ganzen film machen die feinde schlagen zurück und zuschindurch kommen immer wieder erinnerungen würd ganz lustig aussehen aber story drum spinnen muss man auch erst ma können damit das nicht nur so is:
feind weg-feind wütend-feind macht wieder aua aua-feind wieder weg

sry doppelpost

vote 4 sticky


----------



## Ben313 (12. Juli 2008)

Hab das früher auch mal probiert und kann alen nur sagen: DAS IST ECHT SCHWIERIG

Naja habs mir angeguckt und : WOOOOW!

Du hast echt Talent! Bewerb dich bei Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Wenn du noch nen Sprecher brauchst der am Ansatz seinen Stimmbruches ist, HERE! Nimm Mich!^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Echt der Oberhammer der Trailer

/edit:  /vote 4 Sticky

2. edit: Wenn du den Forum-Typen (^^) noch net gefunden hast: dat kann ich auch


----------



## Vesber (13. Juli 2008)

Bloss nich bei Blizz bewerben, da versumpft Dein Talent.

Mach weiter so, siehst ja das Feedback


----------



## Paincrusher (13. Juli 2008)

Respekt, diese Minute Film macht definitiv Lust auf mehr.
Qualitativ sehr hochwertig was du hier ablieferst.

Ich hoffe da kommt noch viiieeellleess mehr.


----------



## resurrection1 (13. Juli 2008)

gief more , sofort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber mal im ernst , der hammer , du hast richtig Talent ... weiter so!
Freue mich auf mehr !


----------



## Aico (13. Juli 2008)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen! Super gemacht. Freue mich auf mehr =)


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2008)

Hatte jetzt eigentlich wieder mit irgendeinem "Hallo, da bin ich"-Paint-Kiddie gerechnet, aber das Video ist wirklich absolut großartig gemacht. Hut ab.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MusicMarco (14. Juli 2008)

boa is ja geil, bei dieser Zwischenszene, wo dieser Kampf gezeigt wird, bin ich richtig zusammen gezuckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mach weiter so, vllt nen 10min film erstmal (natürlich wären 90 besser^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und dann eine Bewerbung an Blizzard schicken^^
Vielleicht bekommste ja dann ne Stelle als Film-Redakteur
oder bessere Unterstützung von Blizzard, mit eventuellen Filmmaterial


----------



## alx48 (14. Juli 2008)

Manoman, damit der Thread nicht in den Weiten des buffed forums untergeht /push


----------



## Big Tank (14. Juli 2008)

Qualtiät echt super! Großes Lob.

Der Clipp selber ist auch sehr super. In so einer kurzen Zeit soviel lust auf mehr zu bringen ist eine Leistung.
Würde mich über eine weiterführung freuen. Viel Glück und Spass dabei.


----------



## Kyragan (14. Juli 2008)

Legends schrieb:


> Habs mir eben angeschaut, da steckt potential dahinter !
> Qualtiät ist einwandfrei !
> Würde auf jeden fall gerne eine weiterführung haben.
> Sehr geil gemacht ! Weiter so !


qft


----------



## Neotrion (14. Juli 2008)

Der Film ist so obergeil.  Kinofilm FTW! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geibscher (14. Juli 2008)

zwar sehr nice aber ich kann mir nur denken wie lange du allein an dem kleinen stück gesessen bist. viel spass das nächste jahr über  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berndl (14. Juli 2008)

Top einfach nur geil.
Ich hoffe du machst damit weiter.
Finde das mit den -Untertiteln gar nich so schlecht gefällt mir irgendwie...
Wenn das auf dem Niveu weitergeht wird des wesentlich besser als jegliches Allimania Zeug.
Weniger Gag´s mehr Story mal was anderes.


----------



## Timme19 (15. Juli 2008)

/push

Nicht, dass das hier irgendwo weit verschwindet!


----------



## Fluti (15. Juli 2008)

Total gut gemacht. Bekommst von mir 100/10 Punkte.

Mach weiter so, da steckt viel mehr als potenzial dahinter. Kleiner Tipp wenn du es schon als Hobby machst, denk mal drüber nach es vllt. sogar beruflich zu machen wenn du mit der Schule fertig bist. 

Ich glaube du wirst sehr viel erfolg damit haben. Egal mit welcher art von Videos. Wer weiß vllt. wird ja mal ein WoW Intro oder für ein anderes Game von dir gemacht.

Will auf jedenfall noch mehr sehn...mach eine gute story draus. Den anfang hast du schon gemacht also auf keinen fall damit aufhören. Auch ich finde das mit dem Untertitel nicht schlecht, so wird die ganze Stimmung nochmals angehoben, als wenn du es per Synchro machen würdest. 

Bekommst von mir auch noch vollen Respekt für das Alter. Da gibts welche die sind um einiges Älter als du und bekommen nicht mal 5 Sekunden so perfekt hin.

Ps.: Der Thread kommt als Lesezeichen in den browser^^


----------



## Seridan (16. Juli 2008)

Super Arbeit, ich push den threat wieder mal nach oben darf nicht verstauben...

weiter so hoffe das bald eine fortsetzung kommt!

MfG Seri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Intellentx (16. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> [...]



Und auswelchem Grund sagst du, dass du aufm Gymnasium bist? Denkst du das ist etwas tolles? Gymnasium Real oder Hauptschule hat nichts mit Intelligenz sondern nur mit der Zeit des Lernens zu tun!

Wenn jemand extrem Intelligent ist aber nie lernt und nie aufpasst und sich nie auf Proben vorbereitet wird er trozdem auf der Hauptschule sein!

Wenn ein totaler Vollidiot jeden Tag 16 Stunden zuhause sitzt und von seinen Eltern gedrillt wird weil er 10 std am Tag lernen muss damit er das Gymnasium schafft, dann bedeutet das garnichts.

Wenn man Gymnasium oder die Realschule nicht mit maximal 20 Minuten am Tag lernen schafft sollte mans lassen.


----------



## Fumacilla (16. Juli 2008)

Intellentx schrieb:


> Und auswelchem Grund sagst du, dass du aufm Gymnasium bist? Denkst du das ist etwas tolles? Gymnasium Real oder Hauptschule hat nichts mit Intelligenz sondern nur mit der Zeit des Lernens zu tun!
> 
> Wenn jemand extrem Intelligent ist aber nie lernt und nie aufpasst und sich nie auf Proben vorbereitet wird er trozdem auf der Hauptschule sein!
> 
> ...




Und aus welchem grund moserst du hier rum? Hat dir Mami noch nicht beigebracht, das man sich anständig vorstellt und möglichst viel über sich erzählt?

Wäre wohl unvorteilhaft wenn er uns die Adresse dazuschreibt oder? 
Man man... ich war auch "nur" realschüler und häng mich nich so dran auf wie du. Du musst komplexe ham...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@TE: wie schauts mit der Fortsetzung???


----------



## Ben313 (16. Juli 2008)

@ Intellentx : Was ist so schlimm daran dass er schreibt dass er ins Gymnasium geht? Natürlich hat das wenig/nix mit der Intelligenz zu tun, da haste recht, aber wenn er sich vorstellt darf er das sicherlich schreiben. Würde ich jedenfalls auch so machen!


----------



## vikitori (16. Juli 2008)

ENDGEILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL 

MEHR MEHR MEHR MEHR MEHR MEHR man gib gas!! xD


----------



## Eckhexaule (16. Juli 2008)

Intellentx schrieb:


> Und auswelchem Grund sagst du, dass du aufm Gymnasium bist? Denkst du das ist etwas tolles? Gymnasium Real oder Hauptschule hat nichts mit Intelligenz sondern nur mit der Zeit des Lernens zu tun!
> 
> Wenn jemand extrem Intelligent ist aber nie lernt und nie aufpasst und sich nie auf Proben vorbereitet wird er trozdem auf der Hauptschule sein!
> 
> ...



Was soll das bitte?
Hast Du ein Problem?
Ich finds gut wenn man sich vorstellt!
Und jetzt geh zu Mama und weine!

Übrigens der Film ist gut! Bitte um Fortsetzung!
Hab nur eins: Der Berittene hat ne beschissene Frisur :-) (sagt meine Frau)

so long

PS. 2ten Teil nicht vergessen!


----------



## Bentok (16. Juli 2008)

Diese eine Minute ist eine ziemlich nice Minute, sieht ziemlich gut aus das Ganze, und ich hoffe mich auf einen Film freuen zu dürfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weietr so!!!

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Drag0n (16. Juli 2008)

many more richtig nice hau rein wird bestimmt ober geil das ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itrial²³ (16. Juli 2008)

genial ^^ hoffe du machst wirklich weiter. Würde mich auf jedenfall freuen .
übertreibs aber nicht, das ist bestimmt sehr anstrengend und du musst viel geduld haben.

5/5 punkten ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (17. Juli 2008)

Ich muss sagen, die Minute ist gut, aber nicht Perfekt. Viele haben hier 10/10 Punkten gegeben, aber das ist geschönt. Du hast dir viel Mühe gegeben, und das merkt man auch. Zusätzlich hast du ein Auge für die Kamera, und auch der Ton ist sehr gut gewählt. Man merkt allerdings eindeutig, dass du erst 15 bist, was die Dialoge angeht. Dafür und für die Story würde ich mir an deiner Stelle erfahrene Hilfe suchen. Eine Möglichkeit wäre auch ein Ereignis aus dem Warcraft Universum Nachzustellen, also existierende Ereignisse selbst zu interpretieren (nicht 1:1 übernehmen).

Auch fällt einem auf, (mir zumindest) dass du was die Nachvertonung angeht nicht ganz so aufmerksam drangegangen bist wie bei der Videobearbeitung. Die Tiefenschärfe ist zum Beispiel ein Stilmittel welches ich noch nie zuvor in einem WoW-Machinima gesehen habe.

Was den Ton angeht, sind dir ein paar Fehler unterlaufen. Der erste und auch auffälligste ist, der Sound der Hufe. Vom Ton her läuft nur ein einziges Pferd durch SW. Als nächstes wäre die Geräuschkulisse im Hintergrund. Der Regen wird zwar innerhalb des Hauses kaum merklich leiser, aber lange nicht leise genug. Dazu kommt, dass der Regen die einzige Untermalung ist. Selbst wenn man Stille in Filmen verwendet, was sehr selten vorkommt, gibt es fast immer irgendeine Geräuschkulisse. Der einzige Film den ich bisher gesehen habe bei dem wirklich absolute Stille herrscht ist "Serenity".

Die beiden Reiter kommen aus einem Wald oder? und es regnet. Regen hört sich auf Blättern anders an, aber das ist so gut wie unmöglich darzustellen, wobei dazukommt, dass die Szene schon fast unter dem Torbogen von SW beginnt. Ist unter der Brücke vor SW nicht Wasser? Kann man das eventuell hören? Und warum rascheln die Blätter im Wald nicht? Mit Regen kommt fast immer auch ein leichter Wind auf.

Auch fragen wir uns mal: Was hören wir wenn es regnet? Fallendes Wasser an sich ist ja lautlos. Nicht jedoch der Aufschlag von diesem auf dem Boden. Müsste der Regen dann nicht lauter sein, wenn die Kamera dicht überm Boden fährt?


Ich hab hier jetzt nur kurz aufgezählt, worauf ich immer achte wenn ich RL - Szenen nachvertone. Das muss natürlich nicht in ein WoW-Video übernommen werden, aber es gibt der Welt eine...andere Form der Lebendigkeit, oder auch Wirklichkeit. Wir nehmen viel, viel mehr über die Ohren auf und wahr als wir im ersten Moment glauben. Man kann die Spannung vor dem Flashback sogar noch steigern: Lass den Ton während dem letzten Satz leiser werden, vor allem den Regen. Die Musik musst du Während dem Gespräch höchstwahrscheinlich eh runter drehen.

MfG Sebastian

PS: auch in einem Haus gibt es Geräusche, ihr müsst nur genau hinhören.

PPS: Wenn es nicht unbedingt ein WBB-Lite sein muss steht mein Angebot mit dem Forum noch. Auch um eine Homepage kann ich mich kümmern. NUR: ich renne dir nicht hinterher. Wenn du was willst, musst du schon zu mir kommen. (Hast mich in ICQ)

PPPS: Ich helfe dir auch gerne bei der Nachvertonung, allerdings heißt das nicht, dass ich sie für dich komplett übernehme.

PPPPS: (und das is das letzte) Ich würde 8/10 Punkten geben. Sieh es als kompliment (ist aber noch ausbaufähig). Auf jedenfall ein guter Grundstein.


Vote 4 Sticky


----------



## Holyjudge (17. Juli 2008)

Intellentx schrieb:


> Und auswelchem Grund sagst du, dass du aufm Gymnasium bist? Denkst du das ist etwas tolles? Gymnasium Real oder Hauptschule hat nichts mit Intelligenz sondern nur mit der Zeit des Lernens zu tun!
> 
> Wenn jemand extrem Intelligent ist aber nie lernt und nie aufpasst und sich nie auf Proben vorbereitet wird er trozdem auf der Hauptschule sein!
> 
> ...



mimimi !!! Ich glaub du hast viel gelernt und es trotzdem nicht aufs gymi geschafft ?
Ich hab nie gelernt und bin auch aufm Gymi gelandet
gibt Leute die haben wie ich ein verdammt gutes Gedächtnis und 
brauchen dafür nicht lernen um sich etwas zu merken das erleichtert vieles aber wayne!

ansonsten mit der intelligenz hast du sonst recht
Ich hab auch erst geschmuzelt als ich das mit dem Gymi gelesen hab, aber ist doch egal!


----------



## Vengaru (17. Juli 2008)

BOHR, HAMMER.ICh hab noch nie so nen guten selbstgemachten Film gesehn wie deinen. Der Hat das zeug zu was grossem. der kann mit Naxxramas The Movie locker mithalten.Wenn du so weiter machst wirst du sogar besser.


----------



## Valdos Theolos (17. Juli 2008)

Wow, geile Qualtiät, und echt geil gemacht! RESPEKT!!


----------



## Seridan (17. Juli 2008)

Achso ja hab ich gestern abend vergessen gehabt...


[sup]*/Sticky Plz*[/sup]


----------



## FAT (17. Juli 2008)

ZeroCoolcss schrieb:


> Auch fragen wir uns mal: Was hören wir wenn es regnet? Fallendes Wasser an sich ist ja lautlos. Nicht jedoch der Aufschlag von diesem auf dem Boden. Müsste der Regen dann nicht lauter sein, wenn die Kamera dicht überm Boden fährt?
> 
> Vote 4 Sticky



Du hast zwar Recht, dass Ton über die Kamera transportiert werden kann, muss er aber nicht. Prinzipiell möchte der Film an sich Realität nachahmen und auch 'vorgaukeln'. Das wiederum impliziert, dass der Zuschauer die Kamera als technische Apparatur nicht unbedingt bewusst wahnehmen soll. Die Kamera befindet ganz einfach nur an einem diegetisch möglichen Ort, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass der Ton IMMER an die Kamera gebunden sein muss, um Wirklichkeit mimetisch abzubilden. Denn dies würde in gewisser Weise 'entlarven', dass eine Kamera anwesend ist. 

Wenn ein Film narrativ aus der Sicht einer bestimmten Person erzählt wird, kann dies auch ohne POV- oder Over-The-Shoulder-Shots getan werden, sodass ein Flug der Kamera über den Boden als Kontextualisierung der Gesamsituation durchaus eingesetzt werden kann, nicht aber eine narrative Loslösung von dem Protagonisten bedingt.


----------



## Mathas (17. Juli 2008)

ein kleiner kleiner push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (17. Juli 2008)

Yeah sieht echt geil aus, klar machts du weiter was ist das fürne frage??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Juli 2008)

welche programme benutzt du zum aufnehmen und grafik bearbeiten?


----------



## TerrorFreak (17. Juli 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> welche programme benutzt du zum aufnehmen und grafik bearbeiten?



Models werden durch Fraps im Model Viewer aufgenommen.
Hintergründe, also die Welt von WoW, werden durch Fraps im Map Viewer aufgenommen.

In Adobe After Effects CS3 werden die beiden Videos von Model und Map kombiniert, also zusammengefügt, und bearbeitet.
Der Schnitt mit Vertonung erfolgt in Adobe Premiere CS3.

Danach wird das Projekt abgespeichert und gerendert.
Nun habe ich ein File, das, je nach Länge, irgendwo zwischen 10 und 50GB steht.
Das File lasse ich durch das Komprimierungsprogramm SUPER laufen, welches das Video in guter Qualität auf MB-Größe bringt.

Ich denke nun dürften alle Fragen geklärt sein.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZeroCoolcss (18. Juli 2008)

FAT schrieb:


> Du hast zwar Recht, dass Ton über die Kamera transportiert werden kann, muss er aber nicht. Prinzipiell möchte der Film an sich Realität nachahmen und auch 'vorgaukeln'. Das wiederum impliziert, dass der Zuschauer die Kamera als technische Apparatur nicht unbedingt bewusst wahnehmen soll. Die Kamera befindet ganz einfach nur an einem diegetisch möglichen Ort, was aber nicht heißen muss, dass der Ton IMMER an die Kamera gebunden sein muss, um Wirklichkeit mimetisch abzubilden. Denn dies würde in gewisser Weise 'entlarven', dass eine Kamera anwesend ist.
> 
> Wenn ein Film narrativ aus der Sicht einer bestimmten Person erzählt wird, kann dies auch ohne POV- oder Over-The-Shoulder-Shots getan werden, sodass ein Flug der Kamera über den Boden als Kontextualisierung der Gesamsituation durchaus eingesetzt werden kann, nicht aber eine narrative Loslösung von dem Protagonisten bedingt.




Ob das bei der kurzen Szene eine gute Idee ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wenn man einen gesamten Film aus der Sicht einer einzigen Person, oder abwechselnd mehreren Personen erzählt, könnte das ein Stilmittel sein, aber Achtung: Der Regen prasselt dann auf die Kleidung von der Person, bei Metallrüstungen hört sich das schon etwas anders an. Ebenfalls bewegt sich der Reiter eventuell unter einem Torbogen durch. Das würde bedeuten, dass der Regen auf der Kleidung kurzzeitig aussetzt, und stattdessen nur noch das Fallen der Tropfen auf die Steinplatten zu hören ist.

Wenn man den Ton dagegen an die Kamera bindet, zieht das den Zuschauer um einiges stärker in das Geschehen hinein. Während die von dir genannte Möglichkeit vorallem eine Personifizierung mit dem Protagonisten zur Folge hat. Nur muss die Kamera sich auch entsprechend verhalten. 

Die um einiges einfacher umzusetzende Möglichkeit, die ich auch jedem Empfehlen würde, ist den Ton so anzupassen, als ob der Zuschauer danebensteht, und den Ton entsprechend wahrnimmt. Auch in Stereo/5.1 ist das gut umsetzbar.

MfG Sebastian


----------



## phrazer (18. Juli 2008)

film find ich gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, unbedingt weitermachen!




> Bald ist es soweit,eine Unbekannte Geschichte nimmt seinen lauf,und ihr könnt sie Verfolgen...seht und genießt von Meister Hand geschaffen und Gefilmt.
> 
> Soon is as far as, a nonfamous Story begins,and you are can follow them, look & enjoy it,a produce from a master touch & to shoot.(Sorry for the Bad english) o_O
> More Infos/Mehr Infos: Comming Soon.




allerdings würde ich hier vllt auch noch "Entschuldigung für das schlechte Deutsch" einsetzen.


----------



## TerrorFreak (18. Juli 2008)

@ phrazer:

Sorry, der Text ist nicht mal von mir weil ich das nicht dort geuploadet habe, der ganze Inhalt macht wenig Sinn und gibt total das falsche Bild von der Idee und Story. Bin selber nicht begeistert.


----------



## Panther64 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo 

Also ich finde den Film (Kurzfilm) voll cool wäre super cool wenn du da weiter machen würdest und vielleicht auch dann mit Ton.

Aber nicht schlecht für den Anfang. sehr großes Lob.



MFG 

christian 

Golor Frostmourne  Lvl 70 Mage


----------



## phrazer (18. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> @ phrazer:
> 
> Sorry, der Text ist nicht mal von mir weil ich das nicht dort geuploadet habe, der ganze Inhalt macht wenig Sinn und gibt total das falsche Bild von der Idee und Story. Bin selber nicht begeistert.




ach so, dann ists ja klar. hab mich schon über die unterschiede zwischen dem text und deinen posts gewundert^^


----------



## EspCap (18. Juli 2008)

> Wenn jemand extrem Intelligent ist aber nie lernt und nie aufpasst und sich nie auf Proben vorbereitet wird er trozdem auf der Hauptschule sein!


Wenn aber jemand struzdumm ist, lernt wie sonstwas, es aber nicht versteht wird aber wohl kaum aufs Gymnasium gehn, also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@TE, ach, auch so ein Adobe-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (18. Juli 2008)

EspCap schrieb:


> @TE, ach, auch so ein Adobe-Fan
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na klar, es gibt nichts vergleichbares auf dem Markt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (18. Juli 2008)

Und kaum ein Anbieter verseucht Dein System mehr als Adobe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Okay, Microsoft, aber die lassen wir mal aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DereineMagier (18. Juli 2008)

Habe es gerade bei youtube angesehen.
geniale Effekte, schönes Ambiente^^

freue mich schon auf die nächste Minute xD


----------



## Lanty (18. Juli 2008)

Joa Optisch sehr nett aber am Story telling musst du noch hart arbeiten, weil das schon in dem Trailer unter Gzsz niveau ist und nein ich meine nicht die fehlende syncro....


----------



## TerrorFreak (18. Juli 2008)

Lanty schrieb:


> Joa Optisch sehr nett aber am Story telling musst du noch hart arbeiten, weil das schon in dem Trailer unter Gzsz niveau ist und nein ich meine nicht die fehlende syncro....



Ich verweise mal auf den YouTube-Link, hab da auf dein Kommentar mal geantwortet.


----------



## Fluti (22. Juli 2008)

/push

das dies hier auch ja nich untergeht^^


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

Das ist echt der HAMMER...

News auf unserer Gildenwebsite gibts auch schon...

http://www.orden-des-lichts.net/index.php


EDIT: Falls du eine Synchronstimme für nen Goblin o. ä. brauchst, schreib mich an...
          Ich kann das ziemlich gut...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Falls du eine Synchronstimme für nen Goblin o. ä. brauchst, schreib mich an...
> Ich kann das ziemlich gut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



:-D Darauf werde ich bei Bedarf mit Sicherheit zurückkommen.


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

Eine kleine Kritik hab ich aber doch noch...

Man kann aus dem Trailer nicht so ganz erkennen, um was es bei dem Film gehen soll...

MfG Monoecus


----------



## Ren3gaid (22. Juli 2008)

MACH WEITER SO!!!!!!!!! Finde am besten die stelle wo er beim Regen sich an den kampf erinnert hoffentlich machste mal den kampf nach dann können wir erfahren was dort passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Wertung: 10/10!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Daywa (22. Juli 2008)

sieht schick aus. weiter so!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HolySalva (22. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut gemacht!
Hast Talent, das solltest du ausbauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Colanuss (22. Juli 2008)

Kann mich nur anschließen coole sache will mehr sehen.


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Eine kleine Kritik hab ich aber doch noch...
> 
> Man kann aus dem Trailer nicht so ganz erkennen, um was es bei dem Film gehen soll...
> 
> MfG Monoecus



Niemand hat auch gesagt das es ein Trailer ist, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erklärung steht auch dazu im 1. Post, keine Ahnung warum den niemand liest.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

Eine Frage noch:

Mit welchem Programm hast du das Video zusammengeschnitten??

MAGIX Video Deluxe??


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch:
> 
> Mit welchem Programm hast du das Video zusammengeschnitten??
> 
> MAGIX Video Deluxe??



Nein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Adobe Premiere für Schnitt und Vertonung. Adobe After Effects für Bearbeitung der einzelnen Szenen.


----------



## zorakh55 (22. Juli 2008)

Unglaublich! Schonmal über eine Karriere im Film-Bereich nachgedacht?


----------



## Monoecus (22. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Woher nimmst du 1545,81 Euro für Adobe After Effects und 1010,31 Euro für Adobe Premiere??


----------



## XerXisB (22. Juli 2008)

> Woher nimmst du 1545,81 Euro für Adobe After Effects und 1010,31 Euro für Adobe Premiere??



würd ich auch gerne wissen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich hab damals am besten mit adobe arbeiten können -.- aber leider nach 30 tagen alles dutsche -.-


----------



## Rednoez (22. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Woher nimmst du 1545,81 Euro für Adobe After Effects und 1010,31 Euro für Adobe Premiere??



Mein Gott,solange der Film gut ist,isses mir egal ob er seinen ganzen Computer samt Zubehör ausm Saturn geklaut hat.


----------



## TerrorFreak (22. Juli 2008)

Richtig, die Software ist verdammt teuer. Auf den ersten Blick.

Zum Glück bietet Adobe Bundles an, die es Schülern und Studenten möglich macht, eine ganze Pallette ihrer Produkte (unter anderem eben Premiere und After Effects) zu einem Preis von insgesamt 320&#8364; zukaufen. Die Software ist in keinster Weise schlechter oder um Funktionen gekürzt im Gegensatz zu den teuren Version - Man hat lediglich mit den Schülerversionen nicht das Recht, die Software für kommerzielle Zwecke zunutzen. Das heißt mit den Filmen die ich mit After Effects oder Premiere mache, darf ich kein Geld verdienen. Was ich auch nicht will.

Sprich: Das Teure an den Adobe Produkten ist nicht die Software selber, sondern die Lizenz, um Geld mit den durch die Software entstandenen Filme zu verdienen.

Sind alle Frage geklärt?


----------



## Khazdan (22. Juli 2008)

Es gibt auch illegale quellen für software 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DunCrow (22. Juli 2008)

Verdammt cooler Film. Aber dass er aufhört wenns am spannendsten ist tut weh.

Ne Fortsetzung wäre toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## General Failure (22. Juli 2008)

Sieht wirklich richtig geil aus. Musik ist super und passt auch zu den Bildern. Schade das es nur eine Minute ist ich hätt gerne mehr gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mosebi (23. Juli 2008)

Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und du ja erst 15 bist, hast du genug Zeit für den ganzen Film^^


----------



## Traka (23. Juli 2008)

Mosebi schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/sign - Just kidding  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

Wird das Projekt denn jetzt fortgesetzt, oder nicht??

Lang nichts mehr von gehört...

HUHU?

Melde dich mal...


----------



## TheGig (26. Juli 2008)

jo das projekt wird fortgesetzt


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juli 2008)

Nur mal so: Lass das Projekt liegen und fang was anderes an!

Warum? Weil die Erwartungen mittlerweile so hochgepusht sind, daß jede Fortsetzung nur eine Entäuschung werden kann.

Davon ab ist das Ganze eine Kopie üblicher Schnittfolgen, wie sie in so ziemlich jeder Produktion zu finden sind. Das heißt nicht, daß ich Dir Talent abspreche; im Gegenteil: Das Gefühl ist da! Nur wirst Du damit hierzulande keine Karriere machen (siehe Budgereit oder Giovinazzo). Ohne Ausbildung geht hier nix (d. h. Filmhochschule); danach bist Du froh, im Fernsehen für irgendwelche Talkshows arbeiten zu dürfen. 

Will nicht der Miesmacher sein, aber mach lieber was ganz neues! Die I-Net-Community gibt ganz gern, aber sie haut auch erbarmungslos auf Dich ein, wenn auch nur der kleinste Umstand nicht stimmt! Und "Karriere" im Film macht in Deutschland leider (so gut wie) niemand, weil er Talent hat.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Monoecus (26. Juli 2008)

TheGig schrieb:


> jo das projekt wird fortgesetzt



Wie weit seit ihr im Moment ca.??



BimmBamm schrieb:


> Ohne Ausbildung geht hier nix (d. h. Filmhochschule);



Wie bitteschön soll er eine Ausbildung haben, wenn er erst 15 ist??

Und wenn er das später mal beruflich machen will, lass ihn doch...

Also ich finds schön...


----------



## Apfelbrot (26. Juli 2008)

Bin grad am laden mal gucken was es wird =)


----------



## BimmBamm (26. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wie bitteschön soll er eine Ausbildung haben, wenn er erst 15 ist??
> 
> Und wenn er das später mal beruflich machen will, lass ihn doch...



Natürlich lasse ich ihn - je mehr talentierte Leue das machen, umso besser. Nur sollte er sich darüber im Klaren sein, daß eine Filmkarriere kein Zuckerschlecken ist - egal, wieviel Talent er hat (Wolfgang Petersen, der hierzulande mal "Das Boot" inszenierte, macht in Amiland nur noch Streifen auf Bestellung. Und selbst er ist eine Ausnahme - selbst mit einem Namen wie "Till Schweiger" bekommste hierzulande keine Finanzhilfe mehr).

Grüße
Bimmbamm


----------



## TerrorFreak (26. Juli 2008)

@BimmBamm:

Nunja, ehrlich gesagt mache ich das Projekt nicht nur um allen Leuten hier einen guten WoW-Film aufzutischen. Sondern ich mache es auch, weil ich Spaß an der Sache selber habe. Und solange mir am Ende selbst das Ergebnis gefällt, habe ich das erreicht, was ich erreichen wollte. Wenn's dann niemanden gefällt, ist es auch noch so. Was nicht heißen soll, dass ich mir keine Mühe gebe - Ganz im Gegenteil, ich glaube ich bin mein härtester Kritiker.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*So, und damit ihr seht, dass die Arbeiten am Projekt weitergehen, hier 2 Bilder frisch aus der Effektschmiede:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ihr seht: Die Arbeiten gehen fleißig weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Allerdings solltet ihr nicht zu sehr mit häufige Updates rechnen, ich habe mir vorgenommen mich erst etwas später mit einem echten, kleinen Teaser zurückzumelden.

Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich hier im Forum noch öfters vorbeischauen und Rede und Antwort stehen.

Bis dahin - Gruß Nico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Silenya (26. Juli 2008)

Der Film ist echt genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thranduilo (26. Juli 2008)

jop da stimmt wirklich alles
ich hatte auch mal so ne zeit wo ich total gern filme gemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das kommt mit deinem überheupt net gleich
hab echt respekt davor was du da machst
ist sicher sehr zeitaufwendig, obwohl man die mit 15 jahren doch ziemlich viel hat ^^

naja viel spaß noch weiterhin^^


----------



## Lo1 (26. Juli 2008)

Tag tag,
ich hab mir grad den 1. Film reingezogen. Nicht schlecht nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und dafür nicht 1 mal WoW gestartet,respekt. 
Vorallem mit 15. Okay ich kenne Leute die designen Websites und kriegen dafür Geld (mit 15) aber sowas...noch nicht gesehen.

MfG +Respekt


----------



## Lestad (26. Juli 2008)

Echt geil, mach weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (27. Juli 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Allerdings solltet ihr nicht zu sehr mit häufige Updates rechnen, ich habe mir vorgenommen mich erst etwas später mit einem echten, kleinen Teaser zurückzumelden.
> 
> Nichtsdestotrotz werde ich hier im Forum noch öfters vorbeischauen und Rede und Antwort stehen.
> 
> ...




Du bist ja wie Blizzard... xD

Da bekommt man auch nich viel zu sehn...


----------



## TheGig (27. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Da bekommt man auch nich viel zu sehn...



aber das was man zu sehen bekommt is dafür meistens ziemlich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fundixi (27. Juli 2008)

Das ist ja Hammer dieses Video ! Weiter so ... Sprachausgabe ist natürlich ein muss.


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Juli 2008)

Hervoragende Arbeit, ich will mehr sehn.^^


----------



## Sphire (27. Juli 2008)

Der Hammer .... einfach nur geil, 3 Meter Gänsehaut und so^^
Mach ja weiter, das Teil kann nur ein Hit werden!!!


----------



## Mikolomeus (27. Juli 2008)

echt geil gemacht, MACH WEITER SOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## I Pwn (27. Juli 2008)

film = geil (keine frage)

aber ich finde ohne sprachausgabe hat er was besonderes an sich


----------



## LordMochi (27. Juli 2008)

1a qualität brauch mehr davon


----------



## Mathas (27. Juli 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> Wie weit seit ihr im Moment ca.??




Bedenk mal, dass er für die 1 Minute 3 Tage gebraucht hat. Wenn er etz nur 30 minuten draus macht sinds 90 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (27. Juli 2008)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## TerrorFreak (27. Juli 2008)

So, liebe Buffed-Community, ich freue mich euch hier die neue Anlaufstelle für alles rund um das Machinima Projekt "Die Sünden der Rache" vorstellen zudürfen!


*Zum Sünden der Rache-Forum!*


Das Forum soll euch und uns ermöglichen, die Kommunikation zwischen Community und Team zu vereinfachen. Neuigkeiten zum Projekt, sowie Vorstellung von neuem Material müssen nicht mehr auf zig Seiten vorgestellt werden, sondern können nun für jeden ersichtlich im Forum nachgelesen werden.

Registrieren kann sich jeder wer will - Wir freuen uns über jedes neues Mitglied! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das war's auch schon,

Gruß
Nico


----------



## Mathas (28. Juli 2008)

/push up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ich bekomm ne Rolle


----------



## Nexxen (28. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ich habe mir den Film angeguckt und bin total Baff..... Das war das beste WoW Video (Mit abstand) das ich jeh gesehen habe. Von mir ein klares JA! Es soll einen Film geben. Ich hoffe das ich auch eine Rolle bekomme.


----------



## TheGig (31. Juli 2008)

viel zu weit runter gerutscht... /push


----------



## Kronas (31. Juli 2008)

der link geht bei mir net
website existiert nicht steht da


----------



## TheGig (31. Juli 2008)

das liegt daran das funpic grad down is^^ versuchs in n paar minuten noch mal am besten


----------



## Soulcatcher84 (31. Juli 2008)

also ich find die kna 2 minuten saugeil

mich hat dieser kurze rückblick ma kurz gefröstelt aber saugeil sowas gehört auf jeden fall rein

und noch was falls du noch synchronsprecher suchst meld dich doch mal per pm würde dir in der hinsicht gerne unter ie arme greifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



auf jeden fall hast du nen dickes lob verdient und mach auf jeden fall weiter !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maga1212 (31. Juli 2008)

Sieht gut aus,

Respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Mfg Maga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fräggy2 (31. Juli 2008)

also ich sag mal so nice one.. gut gemacht fand die stelle so genial wo die beiden im haus sitzen und den der kurze "rückblick" kam... war geiler effekt


----------



## Dix26 (31. Juli 2008)

Hammer mach weiter so   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (31. Juli 2008)

Ein Wort: Super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Im gegensatz zu dem was man öfters bei WoW Filmchen zu sehen bekomtm ist das Kino-reif  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buhde_Sports (31. Juli 2008)

Endgeil was da für ne Atmosphäre entsteht in nur einer Minute.
/push 
Mach weiter damit das ist sehr gut gelungen,einfach nur Hammer.


----------



## Totelius (31. Juli 2008)

einfach nur hammer,weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymian (31. Juli 2008)

göttlich hoffentlich machste weiter würde mich freuen


----------



## kingkryzon (31. Juli 2008)

boa die qualität is einfach nur genial das einzige was fehlt sind mundbewegungen dann ist es wirklich perfekt^^


----------



## Mathas (31. Juli 2008)

Ey bitte du Scherzkeks. Ich komm  gern ma bei dir vorbei, aber nur um den Post zu löschen. Das hat doch hier nix zu suchen. Und nur weil er sagt er geht aufs Gymnasium is das ned hochnässig. Schreib ma 1-2 PM´s mit ihm, und du wirst sehen ,dass er alles andere als hochnässig is!


----------



## Ocian (31. Juli 2008)

Und nun ganz fix zurück zum Thema, Beleidigungen haben hier ebenfalls nichts verloren.


----------



## n8duSt (31. Juli 2008)

mach auf jedenfall weiter,es ist sehr gut gemacht auch wenn es nur eine minute ist aber ich will mehr^^

ich weiß so ein projekt braucht zeit aber die kannst du gerne haben^^

weiter so freu mich schon auf das ergebnis


----------



## Idwal (3. August 2008)

gut gemacht, vor allem, ohne jemals owo gestartet zu haben *thumbs up*
auch das du dich so intensiv mit adobe after effects beschäftigt hast, um sowas hinzubekommen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

will mir die programme auch mal angucken, vllt macht filme bearbeiten genauso viel spaß, wie mit photoshop bilder!?!


----------



## Didä1 (3. August 2008)

sauber... ne weiterführung würde sich auf jeden fall lohnen^^


----------



## Groolarr (3. August 2008)

Hey, 
Habe es mir auch angeschaut, sieht aufjedenfall sehr super aus und es steckt auch schon spannung drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd gerne wissen wie die geschichte weitergeht. 

Mfg

PS echt top Quali


----------



## KiLLa239 (3. August 2008)

Wow, hammer !
Und das mit 15, hast du alles alleine gemacht?? Weiter so, ich würde mich auf eine Fortsetzung freuen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylor (4. August 2008)

Das Video ist der hammer mach auf jedenfall ein weiteres du hasst das können


----------



## Runus (4. August 2008)

Also das sieht echt wirklich HAMMER aus!
Aufjedenfall mehr davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn du noch jemanden für Synchro brauchst würd ich auch helfen.


----------



## Mathas (7. August 2008)

Und wie läufts? Gibts Fortschritte?


----------



## TheGig (9. August 2008)

schon wieder auf seite 4 abgerutscht -.-  /push


----------



## moorhuhnxx (9. August 2008)

wirklich gut..echt!!! aber leider zuuu kurz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dopeilli (9. August 2008)

Diese Bearbeitung ist SEHR SEHR SEHR SEHR IMBA gut. Nun fällt nur noch Sound Anpassung, also Synchron usw..
Mach weiter so.
BTW: Arbeite selbst an Vids mit Adobe CS3 Produkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sessa (9. August 2008)

ein wort reicht: *RESPEKT*


i wanna see more 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so far

mfg sessa




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (9. August 2008)

grad mal den film angeschaut, und ich kann eig nur 2 worte sagen: verdammt geil!
nur an der stelle wo seine gedanken an die schlacht eingeblendet werden hab ich mich ziemlich erschrocken^^


----------



## Dopeilli (9. August 2008)

Arnorns schrieb:


> grad mal den film angeschaut, und ich kann eig nur 2 worte sagen: verdammt geil!
> nur an der stelle wo seine gedanken an die schlacht eingeblendet werden hab ich mich ziemlich erschrocken^^


Dito. Vorallem die Szene ist gut. Richtig gutes Feeling. Kann mir auch irgendwie schon eine Story vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylor (9. August 2008)

Wan kommt endlich was neues


----------



## Ren3gaid (9. August 2008)

wann kommt was neues du regst mich mit deiner gedult auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (9. August 2008)

Dopeilli schrieb:


> Dito. Vorallem die Szene ist gut. Richtig gutes Feeling. Kann mir auch irgendwie schon eine Story vorstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wenn das noch ne 2min Kampszene (ka wie man das schreibt) wird und er nem Orc eben den Kopf runter haut, sich die Orc Armee ganz schnell verzieht,
da sieh einsehen, wenn unser Anführer geköpft wurde, haben wir keine Chance gegen diese Ritter...
Wäre das so richtig nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niyo (9. August 2008)

Vorschau macht Lust auf mehr!
Mehr mehr mehr bitte! XD
Ich wart schon sehnsüchtig drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. August 2008)

was für ein SUPER Film! Wirklich ganz große Klasse, mach weiter so, da kannst echt stolz auf dich sein!

Btw: Sessa, is deine Signatur nicht ein winzig kleines bischen zu groß?


----------



## Dopeilli (10. August 2008)

Geduldet euch. Es ist nicht so einfach, sowas zu machen. Er schrieb ja, das er mehr als 3 Tage für diese ein Minütige Vorstellung brauchte, was auch normal ist. Wenn des Vid komplett mal fertig ist, wird das Rendern Stunden um Stunden dauern. Wird dann auch 1GB groß sein. ^^


----------



## JimStreet (10. August 2008)

der kleine Film ist echt nett geworden
weiter so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xerodes (10. August 2008)

Die eine Minute find ich schon genial! Noch beser natürlich mit passenden Syncro-Stimmen (alter, vom leben gezeichneter Mann muss richtig rüberkommen, usw.)

Die einblendungen der Wachen fand ich auch sehr gut. Ich könnt mir gut vorstellen, wie eine Wache plötzlich von einem Pfeil aus dem Hinterhalt niedergestreckt wird und die Horde daraufhin die Stadt überrennt. Der Junge Mann und sein ?Vater? entkommen... oh. Ich will nicht in die Story quatschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Aber sowas kann ich mir schon gut vorstellen, wenn ich das sehe... 

Auf jeden Fall weitermachen!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerPaladinSchlechtHin (10. August 2008)

Junge, das ist ja mal Endlos geil! Habs mir auf HD angeschaut... Ich kann dazu nur sagen, Verdammte scheise, sowas bekommt man nicht alle Tage zu Gesicht.
Ich freue mich jetzt schon auf neue Updates und ich melde mich auch sehr gerne für eine Syncro-Stimme =)
mach weiter so!
mfg


----------



## Dopeilli (10. August 2008)

Die 1 Minuten Szene gibt es nur in HD.


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. August 2008)

Jau Leute,
also im Moment Arbeiten wir weiter am Projekt. Was sehbares kann ich allerdings nicht vorzeigen, da mehr oder weniger bisher nur an der Story gepfeilt und gearbeitet wurde.

Aber ich verspreche: Es geht weiter.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja, und..



Dopeilli schrieb:


> Geduldet euch. Es ist nicht so einfach, sowas zu machen. Er schrieb ja, das er mehr als 3 Tage für diese ein Minütige Vorstellung brauchte, was auch normal ist. Wenn des Vid komplett mal fertig ist, wird das Rendern Stunden um Stunden dauern. Wird dann auch 1GB groß sein. ^^



..Hehe.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also ich würde eher sagen so um die 200GB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 1 Minute war nach dem Rendern etwa 7GB Groß.


----------



## Niyo (10. August 2008)

Wie groß ist deine Festplatte wenn ich fragen darf? xD


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. August 2008)

750GB.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (10. August 2008)

TerrorFreak ist ganz bestimmt nicht erst 15.
Alleine schon das er sagt er würde sich gerne vorstellen und dann nur meint er SEI 15 und amateurfilmer. 
Das passt vorne und hinten nicht, zumal man als Schüler auf einem Gymnasium ganz sicher keine Zeit dafür hat.

Also bitte, sag ruhig die Wahrheit, das du nicht 15 bist weiß ich, evntl. merkens ja auch die, die etwas nachdenken können.

Mfg


----------



## TheGig (10. August 2008)

gelobet sei der mensch der komprimierung erfunden hat - stellt euch mal vor ihr müsstet euch das unkomprimiert runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: wie kommst du drauf das er nicht 15 ist? ich geh auch aufs gymnasium und hab, abgesehen davon das ich im mom sowieso ferien und somit unendlich zeit hab, jeden tag um 2 (im schnitt) schluss und kann dann wenn ich will bis um 10 am pc sitzen - macht jeden tag 8 stunden. ich seh da kein problem^^ und ich denke auch nicht das er in seinem beitrag viel wert auf die vorstellung seiner person gelegt hat - der film war da sicher wichtiger...


----------



## Mathas (10. August 2008)

Gut das du ihn scheinbar kennst. 

Danke für die Offenbarung ich seh es nun auch.

Daumen Hoch für dich!


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. August 2008)

Vielen Dank das du mich älter schätzt als ich bin.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schon mal was von Ferien gehört? Oder Wochenende?
Deine Beweislage spricht eindeutig für dich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich nehm's mal als Spaß auf.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manniac (10. August 2008)

Finde ich arm, ich wette du arbeitest irgendwas mit Filmen und bist oft am PC und um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen sich Älter zu lügen.

Echt arm, zumal deine ausdrucksweise und dein Redestil ganz sicher nicht dem eines 15- Jährigen entspricht, also mach uns bitte nichts vor.

Deine Arbeit ist echt gut, der Film ist echt klasse, aber sowas ist arm.


----------



## TheGig (10. August 2008)

öhm... warum sollte ein 15 jähriger nicht wissen wie er sich auszudrücken hat?^^ deine argumentation ist echt arm würd ich mal eher sagen...


----------



## Mathas (10. August 2008)

Schau dir mal den Film an ... Da steht was von Cold Entertainment... Google das mal. Da steht was von einem Nico dann ... ich glaub das is der von dem Film... bin ma aber ned sicher.


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. August 2008)

Nur weil ich weiß wie man sich zu verhalten und auszudrücken hat in einem Forum, bin ich automatisch viel älter, habe beruflich was mit Filmen zu tun und bin ein armer kleiner Wicht der Aufmerksamkeit erregen will?

Lol, der einzige der Arm ist bist du. Sorry.


----------



## EspCap (10. August 2008)

> Echt arm, zumal deine ausdrucksweise und dein Redestil ganz sicher nicht dem eines 15- Jährigen entspricht, also mach uns bitte nichts vor.



Da find ich eher dich bzw deine Bemerkungen arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... Es gibt durchaus 15 jährige die sich gewählt ausdrücken können, und er gehört wohl dazu.

Edit: Sign, @TE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und zu der Bemerkung 





> Das passt vorne und hinten nicht, zumal man als Schüler auf einem Gymnasium ganz sicher keine Zeit dafür hat.


Er müsste wie ich auch noch zu dem Jahrgang gehören der das Glück hat nicht Opfer unsres tollen Bildungssystem in Form von G8 geworden zu sein, da hat man sogar ausserhalb der Ferien noch Freizeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arnorns (10. August 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Vielen Dank das du mich älter schätzt als ich bin..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




wahrscheinlich kennst du nur 15jährige hiphop vollidioten die wirklich net wissen wie man sich ausdrückt, ich bin 16 und drücke mich nicht anders aus als er, jeder der eine halbwegs gute erziehung genossen hat/ geniest sollte wissen wie man sich ausdrückt

ich schätze mal du bist einfach nur neidisch, weil du älter bist, aber nicht sein talent hast


----------



## Borandur (10. August 2008)

@Manniac

Und wie alt bist du? wenn du älter als 10 bist lach ich mich kaputt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@TerrorFreak

Mach weiter so, das video ist klasse. 

Daumen hoch.



Gruß Borandur


----------



## Teberion (10. August 2008)

@ Manniac dein Kommnetar find ich arm .....

und @ Terrorfreak echt gute Arbeit  das is doch man geiler Filmauschnitt dene da gemacht hast,
hoffe da machste noch mehr =)


mfg


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (10. August 2008)

Hi, weiß wer wo ich meinen aufgenommenen Text für meine Bewrbung als Synchron-Sprecherin hochladen kann (ohne mir einen Server zu mieten, versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )? Ty^^


----------



## Mathas (10. August 2008)

Rexxar-Logipriest schrieb:


> Hi, weiß wer wo ich meinen aufgenommenen Text für meine Bewrbung als Synchron-Sprecherin hochladen kann (ohne mir einen Server zu mieten, versteht sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




www.rapidshare.de


----------



## Nexxôr1 (10. August 2008)

Echt  sehr geil geworden dein "Film"
Am besten gefällt mir die gedankeneinblendung ...
Bitte mehr davon !


----------



## Schlamm (10. August 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Das passt vorne und hinten nicht, zumal man als Schüler auf einem Gymnasium ganz sicher keine Zeit dafür hat.




Hoho du hast ein falsches Bild von der schule xDD so viel freistunden hast du niemals mehr^^


----------



## Rexxar-Logipriest (10. August 2008)

Mathas schrieb:


> www.rapidshare.de


Danke, funktioniert echt tadellos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGig (11. August 2008)

da bisher jeder push wieder neue leute auf das projekt aufmerksam gemacht hat und wir schon wieder auf seite 3 gerutscht sind hier nochmal ein /push


----------



## Winn (11. August 2008)

Nice... Wirklich gute Arbeit weiter so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ishvara (11. August 2008)

Also die Filmquali, gedanklicher Rückblick sind n1 gemacht. Dazu haste noch gute Aufnahmperspektiven gewählt.

Jetzt brauchste nur noch ne fesselnde Story und authentische Synchronstimmen. 

Wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Erfolg.

Mfg Ish.


----------



## Kofineas (11. August 2008)

also bis jetzt sehr geil, würde auch sprechen, aber weiß nicht o ich da so gut bin^^

was ich aber auf jedenfall weiß ist, dass ich mehr davon sehen will


----------



## Faky123 (11. August 2008)

Gefällt mir echt sehr gut, auf jeden Fall eine Fortsetzung machen. Und mit Synchronstimmen wäre das Perfekt, müssten aber wirklich richtig gut sein :>


----------



## Andî39 (11. August 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Finde ich arm, ich wette du arbeitest irgendwas mit Filmen und bist oft am PC und um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen sich Älter zu lügen.
> 
> Echt arm, zumal deine ausdrucksweise und dein Redestil ganz sicher nicht dem eines 15- Jährigen entspricht, also mach uns bitte nichts vor.
> 
> Deine Arbeit ist echt gut, der Film ist echt klasse, aber sowas ist arm.


 Hm, ich finde dein Verhalten in diesem Forum für nicht angebracht. Um es anders auszudrücken: Du bist arm !

BTT: Der Film oder auch Trailer ist super. Freue mich auf euren Film, hoffentlich wird die Geschichte fesselnd und spannend, denn die Bildqualität habt Ihr dafür !
Wünsche Euch noch viel Glück bei diesem Projekt und werde mir das Ergebnis auf jeden Fall anschauen.

MfG Andî39


----------



## Mage1 (11. August 2008)

Find ich sehr gut gemacht.
Mach auf jeden Fall weiter n1


----------



## Shizo. (11. August 2008)

Hier ma was für dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky  /Sticky


----------



## domse (11. August 2008)

einach der oberhammer naja bist jetzt 15 vielleicht gibt es ja zu deinem 16 geb ne kinopremiere ^^
also ich würd reingehen :-)


----------



## Thorat (11. August 2008)

Manniac schrieb:


> Finde ich arm, ich wette du arbeitest irgendwas mit Filmen und bist oft am PC und um mehr Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen sich Älter zu lügen.
> 
> Echt arm, zumal deine ausdrucksweise und dein Redestil ganz sicher nicht dem eines 15- Jährigen entspricht, also mach uns bitte nichts vor.
> 
> Deine Arbeit ist echt gut, der Film ist echt klasse, aber sowas ist arm.




Tut mir ja leid, aber ich muss dein Verhalten echt "gestört" nennen, wenn man als 15 jähriger Junge wie ein 15 jähriger Junge schreibt, ist man ein Kiddy, wenn man jedoch eine "höhergestellte" oder "gepflegte" Ausdrucksweise hat, ist man jemand der sich "Jünger lügt"...

Ich meine.... Gehts noch?!


----------



## Phsyko88 (11. August 2008)

Echt genial  weiter so wir wollen mehr =)


----------



## Erdnussbutter (11. August 2008)

lads grad runter


----------



## Erdnussbutter (11. August 2008)

lads grad runter


----------



## Racul (11. August 2008)

Ist doch unfassbar, dass es sogar in diesem Thread irgendjemand geschafft hat zu flamen. 
Er weicht völlig vom Thema ab. Mir ist es egal, ob er jetzt 15 oder 38 ist. Ich glaube ihm auf jeden Fall und finde den Mini-Film echt gut


----------



## Amalrich (11. August 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> *UPDATE 2:*
> So, liebe Buffed-Community, das Forum zum Projekt ist online gegangen!
> 
> Zum Sünden der Rache-Forum!
> ...


WENN DU NICHT MIT DEM FILM WEITER MACHST KILL ICH DEINE KATZE!!! XD ne nur ein kleiner scherz aber der anfabng ist echt cool mach auf jeden fall weiter


----------



## Pastilo (11. August 2008)

nice


----------



## Erdnussbutter (11. August 2008)

ZU KURZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (11. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, aber ich muss dein Verhalten echt "gestört" nennen, wenn man als 15 jähriger Junge wie ein 15 jähriger Junge schreibt, ist man ein Kiddy, wenn man jedoch eine "höhergestellte" oder "gepflegte" Ausdrucksweise hat, ist man jemand der sich "Jünger lügt"...
> 
> Ich meine.... Gehts noch?!



Diese Aussage verdient einen Sticky! 

Genauso wie dieses Projekt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erriel (11. August 2008)

Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mach auf jedenfall weiter und beeil dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (11. August 2008)

Erriel schrieb:


> Mach auf jedenfall weiter und beeil dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gut Ding braucht Weile.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andî39 (12. August 2008)

Thorat schrieb:


> Tut mir ja leid, aber ich muss dein Verhalten echt "gestört" nennen, wenn man als 15 jähriger Junge wie ein 15 jähriger Junge schreibt, ist man ein Kiddy, wenn man jedoch eine "höhergestellte" oder "gepflegte" Ausdrucksweise hat, ist man jemand der sich "Jünger lügt"...
> 
> Ich meine.... Gehts noch?!


100% /signed

BTT: Habe mir dein Video noch einmal angeschaut, es ist einfach Klasse. Einen einzigen kleinen Fehler erkenne ich als Laie. * 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Was in der Rückblende passiert, habe ich erst beim zweiten mal schauen erkennen können. Aber vielleicht war es ja auch ein genialer Schachzug von dir, damit die Zuschauer es ein 2. mal schauen. *g*

PS: /sticky


----------



## TerrorFreak (12. August 2008)

Andî39 schrieb:


> 100% /signed
> 
> BTT: Habe mir dein Video noch einmal angeschaut, es ist einfach Klasse. Einen einzigen kleinen Fehler erkenne ich als Laie. *
> 
> ...



Nein, das ist schon gewollt. Die Rückblende sollte nicht erkannt werden und erst über den weiteren Verlauf des Films mehr und mehr sichtbar werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (12. August 2008)

Mich würde mal interessieren, wieviele Minuten du bereits fertig hast...

PS: Denk dran, wenn du ne Stimme für nen Goblin brauchst...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (12. August 2008)

@Monoecus:

Hey, schau dir mal das Forum an (www.suenden-der-rache.de.vu) und da speziell das Bewerbungsforum.
Ganz unten in dem Unterforum gibt es 3 "WICHTIG!" Threads, die kannst du dir durchlesen und mal ne Bewerbung reinschreiben! Würden uns freuen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu der Frage wie viele Minuten ich jetzt schon habe:
Nunja, ich plane noch mit den neuen Teammitgliedern bisher die Story, das ist gar nicht so einfach wie man denkt. Auch wird sich um eine anständige HP gekümmert.

Also um es so auszudrücken: Der Allgemeine Vortschritt ist gut vorangekommen, wobei noch nicht wirklich sichtbares präsentiert werden kann.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niyo (15. August 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathrow88 (15. August 2008)

echt der hammer , wie schon alle vor mir gesagt haben "da steckt potential drin"
echt hab auch gänsehaut bekommen, hoffe du arbeitest an deinem film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kaum zuglauben das du das ohne wow zu starten gemacht hast, aber ich hab auch keine ahnung davorn^^
Ne also Super mach weiter !!!!


----------



## Niyo (17. August 2008)

/push 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darf alles hier nicht ins vergessen geraten xD


----------



## Fluti (22. August 2008)

/push push push push

Will mehr sehn^^


----------



## Ashura1987 (3. September 2008)

aber echt, gibts neuigkeiten?

Tante Edit sagt: Push mal, jüngelchen ^^


----------



## xerxesii (10. September 2008)

/push


----------



## TerrorFreak (10. September 2008)

Hey, ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das Projekt ist im Moment in einer kleinen Schlafphase, liegt grundsätzlich daran, dass ich kaum Zeit im Moment habe. Hat was mit Schule und anderen Produktionen von meiner Film-Crew zu tun. Ich möchte ganz und gar nicht den Eindruck vermitteln das das Projekt auf Eis liegt, denn das ist wirklich nicht mein Anliegen. Meine letzten Arbeiten haben bei einem kleinen Teaser gestoppt - Ich denke der würde euch überraschen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir auch fehlt ist wieder ein wenig Motivation - Diese könnte ich durch den Teaser sammeln.

Ich denke ich werde mich mal wieder ransetzen müssen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz
und bis denn!


----------



## Saldor11 (10. September 2008)

sehr sehr nice. ganz dickes lob von mir.

vote für fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ichini (10. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Âleôx (10. September 2008)

/push =)


----------



## x3n0n (10. September 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> (...)Hier ein paar Bilder, um euch die Optik zu zeigen...)


Also der Ausschnitt gefällt ganz gut, allerdings fällt der Regen im ersten Bild parallel zur Sicht des Zuschauers, er sollte aber nach "unten" fallen 

Go on...


----------



## SeRuM (10. September 2008)

Zeig mal Hordler.
Ansonsten super Optik das kann echt was werden.


----------



## Saucoireion (10. September 2008)

GEIL GEIL GEIL!!!!

richtig nice, ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis du den film fortsetzt!!!

Richtig gut gemacht!! und das mit 15!! Respekt!!


----------



## TerrorFreak (17. September 2008)

*Hey Leute!*
Die Arbeiten am Projekt laufen im Moment fleißig weiter! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich melde mich mal wieder zu Wort, und zwar wegen einer Suche nach jemanden, der sich mit Grafiken und Texturieren von Homepages bzw. Foren auskennt.

Die Forensoftware der neuen Page, die zusammen mit dem Teaser veröffentlicht wird, steht bereits, allerdings mangelt es uns an Grafiken um das Ganze optisch am Film anzupassen.
Gewisse Kenntnisse und Programme sollten natürlich vorhanden sein, ich denke das ist klar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Melden könnt ihr euch bei mir per PN, ICQ (196184322) oder Mail (nico.sanft@gmx.net)

Ich danke schon mal im voraus!

Gruß
Nico.


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (24. September 2008)

/push


----------



## Rashnuk (24. September 2008)

Nettes Projekt sollten mehrere dem Beispiel folgen ... nur ich bin zu faul für sowas ... ich bin der zuschauer ^^


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> /push


der thread ist TAGE alt jetzt gibts ne verwarnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






SeRuM schrieb:


> Zeig mal Hordler.
> Ansonsten super Optik das kann echt was werden.


sagte der user mit ner nachtelfe als ava?


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (24. September 2008)

warum verwarnung?


----------



## Kronas (24. September 2008)

Pingu@Rexxar schrieb:


> warum verwarnung?


nene warn witz^^ nur bei richtig uralten threads gibts eine


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (24. September 2008)

Hoffe der Film wird bald mal fertig?!


----------



## Galgameth (24. September 2008)

Ich habe diesen Film schon seit ein paar Monaten auf meinem Rechner, weil ich von Anfang an beeindruckt davon war.
Ich ziehe meinen Hut vor dir. Respekt.


----------



## Daemon1985 (24. September 2008)

bin mal gespannt wann ihr den nächsten Teil rausbringt bzw wann ihr weiter macht und mehr zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PrinceAturo (24. September 2008)

geil gemacht man würd gern bisle synchronisieren du machst das echt geil, kreit man richtig Fun auf mehr ^^!!!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (24. September 2008)

So, Freunde, hier mal ein paar neue Bilder, mit hinweis auf Titel und Geschichte des Films! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Näheres bald mit einem Teaser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz
niGGo


----------



## Argolo (24. September 2008)

Ich wette, dass alleine der Anfang schon ne Nachricht auf der Blizzardseite verdient. Echt hammer, bin bis jetzt echt beeindruckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Erster nach TE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nehar (24. September 2008)

awesome


----------



## Exeliron (24. September 2008)

sehr schön anzusehendes video...vllt solltest du dch wirklich mal mit blizz in verbindung setzen wie sie es finden...

bei den effekten fährst du echt mal hohe geschütze auf, die "ingame"-grafik so zu verbessern is sicher hart (jaaa, an alle die jetzt flamen wollen, es is nicht ingame gefilmt ihr socken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  )

falls du noch einen sprecher brauchst kannst du mich jederzeit anschreiben, ich bin zu allem bereit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg, exe


----------



## TerrorFreak (24. September 2008)

Ich danke euch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr könnt bald mit dem Teaser rechnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Disasterpiece (24. September 2008)

Ich kann daz u nur sagen:" ECHT GEIL!" super gemacht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wersd auf jedenfall weiter verfolgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delwod (24. September 2008)

klasse


----------



## Razyl (24. September 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> Ich danke euch!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*freude*
Wird der Teaser dann mit Sprachausgabe schon sein?


----------



## Kokoros (24. September 2008)

Alter wie machst du das xD?

/me


----------



## DarkZaphikel (24. September 2008)

Echt Geil gemacht und ne sau geile Atmo hast du da eingebracht... bin gespannt wie sich das projekt noch entwickeln wird!!!!!!


----------



## Drénus (24. September 2008)

Habs mir gerade angeschaut und muss sagen....
einfach GREAT!!!!!
Sehr schöne Szenen,schöne Effekte, das mit den Gedanken(geschriebenen) ist auch sehr Gut.
Also für jemanden in deinem Alter(ebenfalls meinem) ist es sehr gelungen!

Gute Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß 

Drénus euer Master of Disaster!


----------



## Sarun/Syldana (24. September 2008)

Gefällt mir richtig gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mach weiter so!
*will mehr sehen*


----------



## smokrr (24. September 2008)

fetter style...respekt...hoffe den vollen film bald sehen zu können ! ;D


----------



## assist69 (24. September 2008)

So jetzt komm ich:


Gut so weiter so bist ein talent! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: nicht ironisch gemeint


----------



## Animos93 (24. September 2008)

Sehr sehr geil! Leider so kurz^^ Mit der Grafik und den "Specialeffects" wird das ein richtig geiler Film! Mit ner Menge arbeit kommste vielleicht Blizz zuvor und bringst deinen eigenen WoW Film raus =)


----------



## Grayback (24. September 2008)

Großartig, mal gespannt wie das endprodukt dann wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vranthor (24. September 2008)

TerrorFreak schrieb:


> [
> 
> Was ich mich nun brennend Frage:
> Wäret ihr interessiert an einer Weiterführung dieses Filmes? Gefällt euch die Optik? Ist da Potential drin? Würde sich weitere Arbeit lohnen?
> ...




Klar, wenn Ton rein kommt und es weitere Themen vorausbringen Sicher wird es sich Lohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pirillo (24. September 2008)

Adobe After Effects CS3 ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .HF (24. September 2008)

Ich muss allen zustimmen. Sound/Bildquali super! Echt 1a.

Ich habe auf http://www.vimeo.com/1309992 gestreamt.

ABER: Der Dialog Oo

"Du solltest dein Leben weiter leben"
"Schließlich wurdest du nicht verletzt"

Also das sah mir ja wie eine Kriegshandlung aus und wenn das einen so mit nimmt wie das ja bei dem Mann in dem Ausschnitt der Fall ist macht man sich wohl eher über Angehörige/Freunde/Schiksale etc Sorgen als über eigene Verletztungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TerrorFreak (24. September 2008)

Pirillo schrieb:


> Adobe After Effects CS3 ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh, wie Recht du hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bald kommt CS4.


----------



## Elito (24. September 2008)

Also der schwarze auf dem Pferd sieht verdammt so aus wie Morgan Freeman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The KC (24. September 2008)

Was den ursprünglichen Film angeht, der taugt letzten Endes nur noch für aktuelle Präsentationszwecke.
Also am besten nicht mehr die Dialoge bemängeln, im Film selbst sind die ausgearbeitet und synchronisiert.
niGGo hat nicht umsonst ein Team hinter sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach und ich kann nur sagen, wenn ihr den ersten Teaser schon gut fandet, dann wird euch beim "The Scourge"-Teaser die Kinnlade aufs Grundeis schlagen!

Haben schließlich die ganze letzte Zeit nur daran gesessen eine glaubwürdige Story zu entwickeln und neue Techniken anzutrainieren, also freut euch auf mehr, doch nicht zu früh! So viel Qualität fordert seine Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw. das Stellenangebot für den Webgrafiker steht immernoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Greetz The KC
Producer von "The Scourge"


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. September 2008)

und wann kommt ungefähr der neue Film kanns kaum erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Monoecus (24. September 2008)

The schrieb:


> Was den ursprünglichen Film angeht, der taugt letzten Endes nur noch für aktuelle Präsentationszwecke.
> Also am besten nicht mehr die Dialoge bemängeln, im Film selbst sind die ausgearbeitet und synchronisiert.
> niGGo hat nicht umsonst ein Team hinter sich
> 
> ...




kommt drauf an, wie gut die grafiken sein sollen...


----------



## The KC (24. September 2008)

When it's done!

Ich weiß, das gefällt euch nicht, aber is nunmal so, ist schwer abzuschätzen.
Was ich euch sagen kann: wir werden wohl die Episodenstruktur beibehalten um nicht erst in 2-3 Jahren was vorzeigen zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dürfte der Release für Teil 1 im Bereich vom 3./4. Quartal 2009 liegen.


----------



## Da-Pusher (24. September 2008)

Weiter So  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren3gaid (24. September 2008)

was in 2009 o.O??!!!

*tot umfall*


----------



## TerrorFreak (24. September 2008)

Naja, Ren3gaid, die ganze Bearbeitung am PC nimmt unfassbar viel Zeit ein, du magst dir gar nicht vorstellen wie lange bereits die Arbeiten am Teaser andauern.

Gut Ding will Weile haben, wir wollen nicht "husch-husch" machen, sondern uns Zeit nehmen und den 1. Teil erst veröffentlichen, wenn wir vollkommen zufrieden sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

Nett gemacht


----------



## TheGig (25. September 2008)

Monoecus schrieb:


> kommt drauf an, wie gut die grafiken sein sollen...



naja die grafiken sollten schon ein ziemlich hohes niveau haben. die seite soll sich von der optischen qualität her natürlich an den späteren film anpassen - und das sind schon recht hohe ansprüche. genau brauchen wir dann halt grafiken für header (z.B. über den navigations-boxen) und hintergründe (z.B. hinter den navigations-boxen und hinter der gesammten seite). wenn ihr euch unsicher seid ob ihr grafiken mit ausreichender qualität hinkriegt meldet euch einfach mal mit einer kleinen probe eurer arbeit bei uns. es wäre uns wirklich eine riesen hilfe wenn sich so vllt doch noch ein grafiker finden würde.

MFG Gig
Webmaster von "The Scourge"


----------



## Qonix (25. September 2008)

Respekt. Der Film wir sicher genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monoecus (25. September 2008)

TheGig schrieb:


> naja die grafiken sollten schon ein ziemlich hohes niveau haben. die seite soll sich von der optischen qualität her natürlich an den späteren film anpassen - und das sind schon recht hohe ansprüche. genau brauchen wir dann halt grafiken für header (z.B. über den navigations-boxen) und hintergründe (z.B. hinter den navigations-boxen und hinter der gesammten seite). wenn ihr euch unsicher seid ob ihr grafiken mit ausreichender qualität hinkriegt meldet euch einfach mal mit einer kleinen probe eurer arbeit bei uns. es wäre uns wirklich eine riesen hilfe wenn sich so vllt doch noch ein grafiker finden würde.
> 
> MFG Gig
> Webmaster von "The Scourge"



Ich kann das relativ gut, aber ich kann mir nichts aus den Fingern saugen und selbst zeichnen.
Mit Vorlagen wäre es natürlich möglich...

Wenn ihr mir einige Bilder in hoher auflösung aus dem Modelviewer (bei mir sind die Texturen irgendwie matschig) und das Titelbild (auch in hoher Auflösung) schicken könnt, dann könnte ich euch mal eine Kostprobe basteln...


----------



## TerrorFreak (25. September 2008)

Hey Monoecus, setz dich mal mit mir in Kontakt, ich reich dir 'n paar Bilderchen durch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(ICQ: 196184322, nico.sanft@gmx.net)


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (2. März 2009)

HuuuHuuuu ^^

würdest du so nett sein und schreiben wie es vorran geht? wäre sehr nett 

den dein post is auch schon paar TageHer danke


----------



## Lemmerer (2. März 2009)

BlackFlyDevil schrieb:


> HuuuHuuuu ^^
> 
> würdest du so nett sein und schreiben wie es vorran geht? wäre sehr nett
> 
> den dein post is auch schon paar TageHer danke



Ein paar?
Gerade aus dem Komaschlaf erwacht oder wie?


----------



## CharlySteven (2. März 2009)

pff is doch nur ein halbes jahr....


----------



## Malety (2. März 2009)

das würde echt geil werden...ich glaub aber nicht, dass ihr solange motiviert seid!


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (2. März 2009)

@Lemmerer:
Nö seit eine woche nur  ca 2-3std geschlafen -.-*

halbes jahr? na dan hopp hopp antwort ^^ will wiesen ob er schon weiter gekommen ist oda überhaupt noch weiter macht !!!!?!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laeknishendr (2. März 2009)

Denke mal eher nicht - hab Mitarbeit im Synchrobereich angeoten als Sprecher - aber nie eine Antwort bekommen^^
Dabei mutete es echt gut an.


----------



## Reeth Caldason (2. März 2009)

hi,
ja also ich finds super! wie schon gesagt steckt da potenzial drin und ich würde mich über mehr freuen. haste denn schon ne story? 
das einzige was mir aufgefallen ist, ist der hufschlag. der passt irgendwie nicht ganz. du musst beachten dass es 4 hufe sind und das ganze mal 2 wegen dem zweiten reiter. ich weiß net wo de den sound her hast aba vllt kannste dir ja irgendwo schon n fertigen huffschlagsound herholen. musste ma gucken. 
ansonsten falls de nen synchronsprecher benötigst steh ich gern zur verfügung. falls du wen benötigst schreib mich einfach bei my buffed profil an.
lg reeth


----------



## TerrorFreak (2. März 2009)

Leute, Leute, keine Panik, das Projekt ist weiterhin am laufen. Haben auch schon enorme Fortschritte gemacht und ein paar grandiose Neuzugänge im Team! (Von Voice-Actorn bis Musik-Komponisten - wirklich geniale Leute dabei) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Apropos, für alle die ihn noch nicht kennen, hier der Teaser (auch schon etwas älter):

Teaser: The Scourge


Edit: Oh, und @Laeknishendr:
Sorry tut mir echt leid, dich muss ich wohl übersehen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cembrotta (3. Dezember 2009)

was ist jetzt mit dem Film?


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (27. März 2011)

hallo,
so lange ist es her?!?

möchte eigentlich nicht viel dazu schreiben  aber was ist nun eigentlich mit dem Film ???


----------



## TerrorFreak (27. März 2011)

Hey! Ja, so lange ist es her!  Ein Glück dass ich die Benachrichtung per Mail anhatte, sonst hätt' ich deinen Beitrag hier nie gesehen.

Also ich arbeite immer noch dran. Nicht mehr explizit an diesem Projekt, aber an "The Scourge". Dazu hatte ich hier mal vor einiger Zeit ebenfalls 'n Thread eröffnet, den Trailer (von 2008, ich fass es nicht wie die Zeit vergeht) gibt's hier auf YouTube. Ich sitze also dementsprechend auch schon recht lange daran, und das wird früher oder später auch veröffentlicht. Da ich so 'ne kleine perfektionistische Ader habe, bewegt sich das Projekt im Schneckentempo und ich habe vielleicht gerade mal 70% fertig, bei einer Länge von 15 Minuten wohlbemerkt.. 

Ich hatte außerdem noch weniger Zeit, da ich bei der vergangenen BlizzCon beim Movie Contest mitgemacht und den dritten Platz belegt habe (dazu schwirrt auch ein Thread hier rum), das kann man sich hier ansehen. Und jetzt aktuell kommt noch das Abi hinzu. Alles also nicht so leicht.

Ich versuche also den The Scourge Prolog noch in diesem Jahr zu veröffentlichen, aber sicher sein kann man sich da nie. Mit der Zeit verbessern sich ja auch die Fähigkeiten und somit arbeite ich auch immer die schwächeren Effekte und Szenen auf und ich gelang in einen kleine Teufelskreis, womit ich praktisch produktionstechnisch auf der Stelle trete. Aber es wird schon, hoffe ich.

Naja, vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für dein Interesse, schön dass sich jemand noch an das Ganze hier erinnert! 

Greetz


----------



## BlackFlyDevil (31. März 2011)

Das hört sich ja ziemlich gut an  was du da so geschrieben hast..
dann wollen wir dir glauben das du das noch dieses JAHR fertig bekommst hehe,


----------

